# Sticky  Cruze Picture Game



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have seen this on a few other auto forums and thought you guys would be interested?

How to play:

Pick a person, place, or thing to take a picture with that has your car (Cruze Only) in it. The first person who responds with the picture that satisfies the request gets to pick the next request.

Please try to make the requests do-able so that the game can continue.

Rules:
1) No photoshop or editing.

2) Keep small talk to a minimum.

3) Please only post pictures of YOUR CAR, this way you will actually have to go out and take a picture if necessary (or if you've got the time..which, judging by some of the posts counts here... I think some of us do. )

4)No dupes - let's be creative.

5) New pictures only. No using old photos that fit the challenge criteria. 

6) If you are the poster who meets the picture challenge, please put your next request in a* BOLD and BIGGER* font so it's easy to find.

7) You have 48 hours to complete the challenge. If the challenge is not completed, the person who posted that challenge much pick a new one. (May switch to 24hr time limit depending on participation. 

8)*No* challenge is to be made that involves any of the following:

* illegal or dangerous activities (this includes, but is not limited to: guns, drugs, street racing, thievery, and sexual activities involving minors).
* currency (the participants of this game will not be limited to those with immediate access to large amounts of funds. 
* Nudity 
* Destruction of one's own property or any piece of public property


Example, If I said *YOUR CRUZE AND AN ABANDONED SCHOOL. 
*


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

*Challenge: Post a picture of your Cruze near a barn.*


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interesting game, I'm in. 

So you're saying sexual activities with those of legal age are acceptable?  I kid I kid..

So what's YOUR next challenge?


(keep in mind many of us are on the app and don't have bold font)


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Mick said:


> Interesting game, I'm in.
> 
> So you're saying sexual activities with those of legal age are acceptable?  I kid I kid..
> 
> ...


Post a picture of your Cruze near a barn.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Does this work?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I don't know how good I'll be but I'm in too!

And that looks like a barn to me. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup that works. Now it's your turn to pick the next challenge. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

*Picture of your Cruze next to a body of water!*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aftica said:


> *Picture of your Cruze next to a body of water!*


Not from today, but when I go to work just as the sun is starting to come up and come home when the sun is setting, it's hard to get any good pics!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Someone's not reading the rules lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Someone's not reading the rules lol


lol there's not much fun in rules!


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Mick said:


> Someone's not reading the rules lol


To keep this going ill take it... pick a new topic...


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Let's keep this game going. We need a new challenge.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I was holding off to get a legit entry with a picture from today:










So that being said...

*Post a picture of your Cruze by a cider mill!*


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Water


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> *Post a picture of your Cruze by a cider mill!*


How's this?


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks good to me.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I agree! New challenge time!


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

*Picture of your Cruze next to a competitor*

*example*
Toyota corrola, Ford focus, Honda civic... any comparative car


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aftica said:


> *Picture of your Cruze next to a competitor*
> 
> *example*
> Toyota corrola, Ford focus, Honda civic... any comparative car


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice, Cruze looks better... next challenge!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Post a pic of your Cruze in front of an old fashioned hardware store (not Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc.)!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Darn I was just at harbor freight too!


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Post a pic of your Cruze in front of an old fashioned hardware store (not Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc.)!


How is this?








Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> How is this?
> View attachment 8978
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That works for me! Pick the next challenge...


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Take a picture next to another cruzen of the same color in the wild. (no dealerships)

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> Take a picture next to another cruzen of the same color in the wild. (no dealerships)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Is there a bonus if it's the same trim?


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Not the same trim but,


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Whats next??


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

* $$$$$Take a Million dollar picture of your Cruze$$$$$*

Get creative!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Your Cruze is looking nice and clean there, Jason! :goodjob:

Autumns are hard to come by, but there's an LS in my neighborhood. I saw this come through on my phone, so I stopped by on my way home tonight to get a pic by it. I have no idea who owns it though... It was almost dark though and there was an Equinox with doors/hatch open when I went by, so I decided against the pic. It would be hard to tell that it was Autumn.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, I went to pick up pizza for dinner and when I looked across the way I saw this Cruze so after picking up dinner I cruzed on over... I really like the autumn color


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think we should give this challenge an extra day due to the holiday...

I did wash the Cruze just now. I'm not that interested in football like everyone else around here is, and I just couldn't beat a 60 degree day, even with a small chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, since the game went into overtime, I had a few minutes to head into town to get some pics. It was already a little darker than I'd like, but it'll be up to all of you to determine if either of these are worth anything:


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

well I would say its good and since you were the only one to post a picture, but will leave it up to Aftica to decide if its the money shot


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice pictures but not exactly what I am looking for. I am looking for a million dollar view meaning something worth a million $$$ in the background. doesn't have to be yours and remember don't break the law to get the photo. I think the two day time limit is not long enough. I'll leave this open for another week to give everyone a chance to be creative.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

_****Bump*** Don't forget about the next challenge!*_

*$$$$$Take a Million dollar picture of your Cruze$$$$$*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

haha, went to work in the dark this morning, and nine hours later, came home in the dark too.

No one else can get a million dollar shot?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Million dollar shot? What, like in front of one of the eight world wonders or something, lol? Maybe a new challenge should be done.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Boom


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Haha I was thinking of finding a million dollar car (in value) and using that, but I don't want to drive across town to find one.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Boom
> View attachment 9150


It has to be in the background though, not the foreground!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Naaa it said a million dollar picture, theres my cruze, and a million dollars


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Naaa it said a million dollar picture, theres my cruze, and a million dollars


No photo editing allowed...

I'll give it till Friday then I'll pick a new challenge if we don't get a winner.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

MULTI-million dollar school right there in the background. However what you see is a small part of it


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Million dollar shot? What, like in front of one of the eight world wonders or something, lol? Maybe a new challenge should be done.


I'll get one near Niagara Falls.. If I can, LOL. No wait.. I'd have to break the law to get that close.. Grrrr

Heh Heh I have an idea I just don't know where I can find it!


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> View attachment 9152
> MULTI-million dollar school right there in the background. However what you see is a small part of it


Winner, pick the next challenge!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Your cruze and a hobo


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, way to make it interesting lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Your cruze and a hobo


Be ready to pay the hobo.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Jnoobs said:


> Your cruze and a hobo


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Good luck ladies and gentleman. May the hobo not stab you


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

haha I'm passing on this one. I'm not sure what might be more risky- this or the spoons game (#2 here: Urban Dictionary: spoons). Unless you have someone follow along and can take a picture of your car (with you in it).


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> Your cruze and a hobo


 Hope you all renewed your onstar for when they jack your ride


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Your cruze and a hobo


Dangit! It apparently became too cold for the hobo to be begging near my place of employment. Looks like it's time for a trip to downtown Chicago!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> Dangit! It apparently became too cold for the hobo to be begging near my place of employment. Looks like it's time for a trip to downtown Chicago!


Be careful down there! I went with an honors group from school on an annual trip to Chicago two years ago. They had all these things planned for us, which mainly included walking around the neighborhoods of Chicago to talk to the different business owners. Imagine 40 college students, all white, from a private liberal arts school dressed in the mandatory business casual wandering these neighborhoods in 90 degree heat:










No joke, a local asked where we were from and why we were in his 'hood. He then told us to go home...










I'll cruze downtown any day!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Katee, use streets of woodfield mall. That's multimillion in the background. I could get credit also if I take the picture of you in your Cruze, imagine legoland in your background 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Katee, use streets of woodfield mall. That's multimillion in the background. I could get credit also if I take the picture of you in your Cruze, imagine legoland in your background
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The million dollar shot is over, current challenge is a hobo


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Katee, use streets of woodfield mall. That's multimillion in the background. I could get credit also if I take the picture of you in your Cruze, imagine legoland in your background
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ha! I literally work across the street from Streets of Woodfield in one of the corporate buildings. There used to be the beggar outside off 290 and Higgins  I could have gotten both challenges!


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I will take a shot at the hobo challenging tomorrow night. I'm heading downtown Grand Rapids for a Griffins game. Dollar beer night.:beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

When i was at CMU me and some fraternity brothers always tried making it over to GR for the Griffins Games. I love the dollar dog, dollar beer nights! :signs015:


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

We need to find a pic with a hobo!!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> View attachment 9296
> 
> 
> We need to find a pic with a hobo!!
> ...


Yes! The wait for a pic here is almost like waiting for a CruzeTalk sticker!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

And exactly HOW are we supposed to prove it's a hobo ... And which definition of hobo are we using? From wikipedia: A *hobo* is a migratory worker or homeless vagabond, especially one who is penniless. Or this one: hobo - A style of handbag or purse that is typically large and characterized by a crescent shape, a slouchy posture and a long strap designed to wear over the shoulder.
Perhaps Katee228 would prefer the latter. :th_coolio:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> And exactly HOW are we supposed to prove it's a hobo ... And which definition of hobo are we using? From wikipedia: A *hobo* is a migratory worker or homeless vagabond, especially one who is penniless. Or this one: hobo - A style of handbag or purse that is typically large and characterized by a crescent shape, a slouchy posture and a long strap designed to wear over the shoulder.
> Perhaps Katee228 would prefer the latter. :th_coolio:


At this point I think we should take either.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> At this point I think we should take either.


Now, realistically, I have some pretty homeless looking 'friends'. Will that count?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

---


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

im on the hobo one, the emerald coast is slam full of them holding signs begging for change right around the corner from my work. i got this  lunch break tomorrow im finding a bum.. errr hobo same thing


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It was so foggy today, I'm not sure I could even find a hobo if I wanted to!










What's really weird is it looks like someone is sitting in the passenger seat, but that definitely isn't the case. I guess the fog was doing really strange things.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

ok, i was on the hunt for a hobo/bum today, found several but they were so sketchy i couldnt bring myself to do it and it made me nervous, one could barely walk hobbling down the sidewalk like a **** zombie and i didnt want him falling on my car and the other was just super nasty, but i guess thats to be expected of a bum. i was hoping one had a homeless sign so i could get his pic holding his sign in front of my car. I may try again tomorrow but it make me nervous being around them kind of people hahaha


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just park your car on the opposite side of the road. (Keep your distance) lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

well I have the day off tomorrow so maybe I will go for a drive and see what I can turn up. I have passed them since this challenge was put up but didn't have a chance to do anything as I was in the process of going somewhere or there was cars behind me.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

OK here's all I could come up with...










This is our local tent city. These people live in tents and live off of govt assistance. Sorry its not the best photo but I didn't feel like getting jacked!


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Works for me. Let's get a new challenge started.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got a real bu






m next to my car but can't load it till tonight


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried to do it from my phone but it's not working. I'll do it tonight


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

here we got it to work


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> View attachment 9376
> here we got it to work


I say you win lol next challenge!!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

your Cruze in a Ford dealership parking lot during business hours  also note in my picture, I paid the guy for his time. Time is money in my book


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha you definitely win that one!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

now that im home i can post better pics, heres the first pic i took of the cops running him off from the corners, i intercepted and got him to take a pic.



















*your cruze in a ford dealership parking lot during buisness hours. 
a salesman beside it gives you extra cool points! hahahah*


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao at next challenge. You won that one for sure haha


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

Mick said:


> Lmao at next challenge. You won that one for sure haha


i guess since i picked the challenge i cant do it. or can I ?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> i guess since i picked the challenge i cant do it. or can I ?


Let's see if we can accomplish this without you doing your own challenge Lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Went out tonight with some friends, actually the same group that went out a year ago summer for a bachelor party in the one guy's '11 ECO 6A and my first ever ride in a Cruze. He didn't come in his Cruze tonight though. It's got about 42k on it right now, because he drives a lot for work. We compared Cruze notes and I've already sent him links to resonator bypass and plug gap mods from here!

My point is though- on my way home, I passed a bum on a street corner. Too late! Where was he yesterday!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I gotta idea for this challenge....hope I can get it since I'm working overtime all this week.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I gotta idea for this challenge....hope I can get it since I'm working overtime all this week.



thats why you get a lunch break right? ill drive around and do what i need to do on lunch break then go back and take my hour lunch break and eat. hahahaha


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I know you said a ford dealer parking lot, but how about in front of the Ford EcoBoost engine factory?


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I say no good. Your at a gas station. The fun part of the challenge is going into the dealership with a Chevy.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Rmass, you live around there? 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Rmass, you live around there?
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


Naa, but I'm up here nearly every week for work(95% of the time) and I used to live in Streetsboro so I know the region fairly well


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> I say no good. Your at a gas station. The fun part of the challenge is going into the dealership with a Chevy.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I Agree , no good


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> I Agree , no good


Fair enough didn't really do the challenge, still amused me. It was either take the picture were I did, or pretend to be broken down on the interstate and I wouldn't do that to my baby


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Fair enough didn't really do the challenge, still amused me. It was either take the picture were I did, or pretend to be broken down on the interstate and I wouldn't do that to my baby


Still an interesting pic though. I didn't realize the EcoBoost was made in Ohio. Turbos unite :th_coolio:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Fair enough didn't really do the challenge, still amused me. It was either take the picture were I did, or pretend to be broken down on the interstate and I wouldn't do that to my baby


I live in Parma probably 10-15 minutes away. That's why I asked. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

I gave an easy challenge. Let's get some pictures up.


----------



## braggen88 (Oct 15, 2012)

I tryed to get a salesman in the pic but they kicked me out so heres what I got.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

braggen88 said:


> View attachment 9439
> 
> 
> I tryed to get a salesman in the pic but they kicked me out so heres what I got.


Hahah very nice!! New challenge!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

braggen88 said:


> View attachment 9439
> 
> 
> I tryed to get a salesman in the pic but they kicked me out so heres what I got.


They were probably just saddened that your Cruze had to share parking with inferior product 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## braggen88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay Here challenge Get a pic of Tom Cruze by your car!!! lol jk


Challenge-- In front of a cop shop. 2 thumbs up for a pic with a officer by your car


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

cop shop? like a police station or dunkin doughnuts? lol will a cop in his cop car work?


----------



## braggen88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Infront of a Cop station.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

i better jump on this, im fixing to be w/out my car for a week while i go out of town


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry for the dirty Cruze.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^^
Nice, next challenge!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Next challenge:

Cruze to an old fashioned diner and photograph your Cruze in front of it!

Yes, I'm thinking the stainless steel/chrome type.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh this gives me something to do tomorrow if no one else gets it, I know of a super shiney one down south of home


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rosie's Diner. As seen on Food Network.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> View attachment 9482
> 
> 
> Rosie's Diner. As seen on Food Network.
> ...


Not too shabby! Next challenge!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

smoove87 said:


> View attachment 9482
> 
> 
> Rosie's Diner. As seen on Food Network.
> ...


That's awsome one of the last original dinners.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You guys are good


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> View attachment 9482
> 
> 
> Rosie's Diner. As seen on Food Network.


Nice,

Next challenge


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

A picture next to a locomotive. This is for the train fans at Christmas time.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> That's awsome one of the last original dinners.


Unfortunately it went out of business a couple years ago. Its in a great location it just needs a smart owner.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

smoove87 said:


> Unfortunately it went out of business a couple years ago. Its in a great location it just needs a smart owner.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That's no bueno.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> A picture next to a locomotive. This is for the train fans at Christmas time.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


It doesn't have to be a full-size one, does it?


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> It doesn't have to be a full-size one, does it?


Well done but I was hoping for full size. :thumbdown:

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> It doesn't have to be a full-size one, does it?



Nice!!! Your Cruze is gorgeous!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I say full size ... because "technically" that is a scale-model of a REAL locomotive, right?


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I got the real locomotive.
Now lets see one with an antique airplane.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> I got the real locomotive.
> Now lets see one with an antique airplane.


Very nice.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The engine in the picture was built in 1927.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

this is going well, if i was home i could do the next challenge


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

*Is this vintage enough?*

Taken today ... and it was **** cold!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Taken today ... and it was **** cold!


I'd take the one on the left as old enough.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Taken today ... and it was **** cold!


Nice, next challenge!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Taken today ... and it was **** cold!


Very nice! Where was this taken?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Taken today ... and it was **** cold!



That counts! I'm jealous of your snow. (None in Chicago yet)
Pick the next challenge!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Very nice! Where was this taken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Since spaycare's sig shows "Colorado", I'm going to guess it's on Peterson AFB. There's an outdoor aircraft museum there.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

**** I would have had this challenge today! 

Since I started the game here I feel really lame for not participating. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Since the week-long spell of rain appears to finally be over, the Cruze was desperately due for a wash. 34 degrees, challenge accepted. Now she's ready for more picture challenges!!! A clean Cruze is a happy Cruze...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay challengers ... to answer the "where was this taken" question, Obermd was close ... but about 30 miles further south at the aircraft museum in Pueblo, but I wish I could get close enough to take a picture like that at Pete ... many more aircraft to choose from and in better shape too! 

So, my proposed next challenge in the Spirit of Christmas ... A picture of Jolly 'ol St. Nick next to your Cruze!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Where is the aircraft museum in Pueblo? I love old aircraft and didn't know about that one.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

It's right next to the airport ... Quite easy to get to actually


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

So ... No takers on the proposed challenge? :uhh:


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can it be a full size imitation or does it have to be a real person?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I was thinking the "real" person ...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

spaycace said:


> I was thinking the "real" person ...


So now its down to whoever can convince Santa to leave the mall for 5 minutes... challenge accepted


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> So now its down to whoever can convince Santa to leave the mall for 5 minutes... challenge accepted


Yea have fun with that one 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think this one stumped everyone..


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

SBK15 said:


> I think this one stumped everyone..


Agreed  I can't find a Santa for the life of me


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

When we cleaned out my grandparents house last year, we found an old Santa suit but had to throw it out because it was just falling apart and was disgusting...

I do know a guy who is a professional Santa, but obviously he's pretty busy this time of year!


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's a teaser Santa, this is all i have.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

now that im back from vacation, i guess ill get back in the game now.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Let us know if his counts and he starts a new one or can i take a crack at this stumper challange since we have done pretty good so for far and not getting stumped now.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahhh ... I must keep the challenge open for a real Santa. I KNOW someone can get one to pose ... I'll leave the challenge open for a few more days! Happy Holidays ... and Santa hunting :th_coolio:


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

come on guys, the world ends tomorrow and were getting vaporized, someone get a pic with santa! hahahahahahahah


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm kicking myself, because last night I left my car in a parking lot overnight so I was riding in my friend's car this morning, and when we went to a church for some volunteer work there was a santa getting out of his car. I was so mad at myself for not driving my car so I could ask him to pose in front of it.

I'm almost thinking to just give it to montee and move on.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I say we give this challenge til the 25th. Someone will get it.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree, after the 25th we would need a new challenge.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yeah I'm in!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

montess1 should set the new challenge as he got the closest to what the challenger wanted.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

one more day for the challenge


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I only seem to find santas when I'm NOT in my cruze 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not as a challenge, but just because it's the Christmas holiday, members should take pics of their cruzes in the snow (if you have/will get any), or at a Christmas light show, or at a Christmas tree farm or in the drive way at their Christmas destination with all their family members gathered around it. Hey, maybe someone will have a grandpa, uncle, brother, or dad dress up as Santa tonight or tomorrow maybe at a church service or to entertain the kids at the house and if so maybe someone can snag the challenge picture then?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> montess1 should set the new challenge as he got the closest to what the challenger wanted.


I can agree with this if nobody gets a pic by the end of the 25th. And here I thought this would be an easy challenge!:question:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I can agree with this if nobody gets a pic by the end of the 25th. And here I thought this would be an easy challenge!:question:


10 pm Christmas night I got this. Sorry about the quality was done in the dark. Merry Christmas everyone.
View attachment 9799


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If my picture is acceptable my challenge is a picture of a LHD Cruise next to a RHD car, or a RHD Cruse next to a LHD car.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^^Thats a tough one mate!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Aftica said:


> ^^^^^Thats a tough one mate!


Yea would a postal truck count

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Doesn't matter what it is as long as a picture shows steering wheel opposite each other, and no reversing of pictures. Tried to make it fair for everyone regardless of the continent they live on.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a Christmas miracle! That next one is a tough one!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Clue, some vehicles have a steering wheel on both sides.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Clue, some vehicles have a steering wheel on both sides.


Yeah go looking for a drivers ed car


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Yeah go looking for a drivers ed car


Or one of those funny looking trash trucks. I think they're getting harder to find now that so many municipalities are going to the standard rolling bins that they can pick up with the arms.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Aussie said:


> If my picture is acceptable my challenge is a picture of a LHD Cruise next to a RHD car, or a RHD Cruse next to a LHD car.


Even though Santa's eyes appear to be rolled back in his head ... photo is acceptable and I say the proposed challenge is a good one too. Besides, how hard can it be to get a pic of an LHD Cruze next to a RHD mail vehicle?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Even though Santa's eyes appear to be rolled back in his head ... photo is acceptable and I say the proposed challenge is a good one too. Besides, how hard can it be to get a pic of an LHD Cruze next to a RHD mail vehicle?


It was difficult to take pictures in the dark with a Samsung IIs phone!
View attachment 9803
View attachment 9804


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

So ... the challenge is set! A left hand driver next to a right hand driver, one of which has to be a Cruze!


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

This was tough but i found a matching color for the bonus!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Better than a postal truck. Your choice for the next challenge.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

montess1 said:


> This was tough but i found a matching color for the bon
> us!!
> View attachment 9852
> View attachment 9853


Nice... next challenge!


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, next challenge is a Cruze next to a big rig with a female truck driver in the rig.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any specifics to a "big rig"? Does it have to be a 18 wheeler


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes, a over the road big rig hauler,can have any type of trailer on it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I bet a female trucker is hard to find unless you're way out on the open road at a TA.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess this is going to be as hard as the santa challenge.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the challenge needs to be something that can be found and driven to without having to dedicate a lot of time to find it. So more about research/strategy to get the picture than luck of finding the item challenged. Especially since the days are so short now.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Time for a new challenge.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

montess1, I say give us a new challenge!!!

This current one is full of difficulty, we need one that smells more of casual, with a hint of meh.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok everybody let's get another challenge going. How about a Cruze in front of a old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store,not CVS or that new of a place. An old town type of place like Mayberry! Good Luck everybody!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

montess1 said:


> Ok everybody let's get another challenge going. How about a Cruze in front of a old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store,not CVS or that new of a place. An old town type of place like Mayberry! Good Luck everybody!!


Ohhhhh I got just the place in mind, but I gotta wait until Thursday =/


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I really thought this would be a little easier to get some pictures of.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought so too. Unfortunately I don't have one near me, and one I do know of is about a half hour away. Surely someone can do it though, even with a dirty Cruze!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will get a pic tomorrow and if not uploaded tomorrow definitely up on saturday


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Super Bowl this weekend!! Bump for the game!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

+1 for new challenge


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah let's get a new challenge, maybe ill be able to participate lol. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

New Challenge
A picture of a Cruze at a oval paved race track,big track or small track where you can see the sign.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

montess1 said:


> New Challenge
> A picture of a Cruze at a oval paved race track,big track or small track where you can see the sign.


Had to do two pics:


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Had to do two pics:


Very nice.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup, new challenge. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NEXT CHALLENGE:

Take a picture of your Cruze next to a snowman. Doesn't matter the size or amount of detail, and if someone still has one of the inflatable ones up, that'll work too.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Darn last snow I made about 14 mini snowmen and put them on top of my sisters car. Have to see if we get enough snow in the coming week.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Average high here is 75°, guess I'm out lol


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hoping for some more Chicago snow overnight!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> Hoping for some more Chicago snow overnight!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Snowing here now, so hopefully you are getting the same!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Does this count? Its not an inflatable but it is stuffed plus I had to borrow from my daughter.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Does this count? Its not an inflatable but it is stuffed plus I had to borrow from my daughter.


That works for me! Next challenge (and don't make it too hard...)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

loool that is a funny looking snowman


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Pic of cruze at a playground. I will opt out cause its my daughters favorite place to go and it would be too easy for me since im at one so often with her.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

NEW challenge!! Chevy cruze next to a homeless guy or a homeless guy in the cruze would work ready GO!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> NEW challenge!! Chevy cruze next to a homeless guy or a homeless guy in the cruze would work ready GO!
> http://www.autoguide.com/mobile


First of all its not your turn and second that challenge has been completed.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> First of all its not your turn and second that challenge has been completed.


First of all how am i supposed to know whose turn it is? Second of all I'd like to see that. I hate taking turns


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Follow the thread


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Go to page 8 of this thread for the bum pic Matt


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Double playground madness! I'd never seen the lime green one before so I got that one too with the covered bridge bonus


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like that snowman.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rmass - next challenge please.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Get a picture of your cruze in front of a Carnegie library. Heres a list to help find one. List of Carnegie libraries in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Too bad I'm not in my home town of pittsburg tx I could get this one.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

dang theres one in downtown jacksonville...but im not a fan of going downtown. Old car got keyed downtown.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll give this one more day than propose something else to get this rolling


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

why havent i been following this thread!!! late to the party but im in


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree. There's none real close to me, the closest being about 20 minutes away in the opposite direction of where I usually go. It's a shame I wasn't back at school still because there's one in downtown there!

I suppose the idea is good, but could be opened up to all libraries. We have one of those downtown, just isn't a Carnegie one.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Updated challenge: Picture of your cruze in a historic district of a city.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

will this do? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

In order to get the game moving again i'll say sure! Go ahead and pick the next challenge


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I will make it easy. Take a picture of your cruze next to a beat up ricer. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump! Cmon people. I know you see them everyday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*Dallas*

View attachment 10921
View attachment 10922
View attachment 10923
View attachment 10924
View attachment 10925
View attachment 10927


75 Degees in Dallas last week , Had to get some pics to share .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No comments about my trip of 2000 miles ................ what is up with this kind of aditude towards that beautiful weather I displayed to you all here............???? Ok I thuroughly enjoyed every thing about that week in the sun.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You won't get any responses here because you posted in PICTURE GAME thread. Not just a thread of random pics. Read post number 1 and you'll see there's a specific reason for this thread.... 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Keeping the spirit alive


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

brian v said:


> No comments about my trip of 2000 miles ................ what is up with this kind of aditude towards that beautiful weather I displayed to you all here............???? Ok I thuroughly enjoyed every thing about that week in the sun.


Like others have pointed out ... there's a specific purpose and challenge to this thread. And by the way, it's ATTITUDE, not aditude (unless you're talking about a pair of adidas shoes with a 'tude!) :signlol:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So how many challenges did I complete . It is a historical part of arlington it has 2 brand new stadiums 
that cost in the billions . just no snow ... plenty of sunshine . six flags is just down the street ..


----------



## Jmax611 (Jan 6, 2013)

brian v said:


> So how many challenges did I complete . It is a historical part of arlington it has 2 brand new stadiums
> that cost in the billions . just no snow ... plenty of sunshine . six flags is just down the street ..


Yea but to participate you need a pic of your cruze next to a beat up ricer


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will give that idea a lot of thought NOT


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

anyways who lives in a bigger city there has to be a ton of ricers around. lets keep this thread alive


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll try finding a ricer today, although I usually only run into them randomly, so no promises


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Found one, note the cheap looking body kit, fart can, depo tail lights, and the NoS can mounted to the passenger A pillar.




























Sorry I couldn't get a better picture, but he was parked between two other cars =/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Sorry I couldn't get a better picture, but he was parked between two other cars =/


Beat me to it by an hour. Only you had light.



















A crappy Honda that can't idle, has a hugemous fart can that's so covered in soot from his car running rich that you can't see it, and then Acura wheels and a "hood scoop". He takes off out of the complex in a huge cloud of blue smoke.

Yes, my phone is amazing at taking pictures at night. -_-


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So new challenge time


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

yes new challenge. i will accept the blue sh*t car with the fart can. its your turn.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

man jblackburn. you should stick a potato in his fart can the next time you see it parked and snag a pic. but leave the potato. lololololololol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmm..... in spirit with my rally/mountain Cruze, lets see a picture of your Cruze off-road in a forest!!

*It doesn't have to be far off-road lol, a dirt road or a dirt patch turn off from a mountain road is fine, your tires just need to be on dirt, not pavement.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Darn! I was just on a dirt road tonight, enough to get the tires/wheel wells dirty. And I saw snails passing me. All this melting snow :/


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dirt road I'm in .there are no mountains that I can think of in ILLINOIS so it will have to be dirt road in the woods.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I just attempted this and was sinking to fast to take pics.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Where are the trees .


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone knows there's no trees I'm Texas 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Where are the trees .


What trees lol I'm in west texas no such thing here lol

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks good man I think you nailed it. New challenge? 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely nailed it. Much softer than I could do.

View attachment 11049



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ehhh, you loop hole finder you, not in the woods but you get this one H


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't think I would but ok. How about your cruze next to our brother from another mother the BMW 3 series since we have some resemblence to each other. Good luck guys and gals.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I didn't think I would but ok. How about your cruze next to our brother from another mother the BMW 3 series since we have some resemblence to each other. Good luck guys and gals.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


To be honest, with the new rims on my car, i saw it from the front door to the rear one day and thought, my dad's neighbor got a 3 seri... Wait where is the exhaust... Oh **** thats my car ^_^

God i love my new rims


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Did the challenge in a day Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Hope that's big enough to be accepted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

kobowm said:


> View attachment 11067


Yumm, 335i


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice! Much better looking than the prius I parked next to this morning.

Seriously, the shifters in those prii need an erection. What a joke.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Take it away jblackburn

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

kobowm said:


> View attachment 11067


My bad sorry its kobowms turn not jblackburn

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Picture next to an exotic car. Will accept dealership pics as I know they may be hard to come by for some.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Will a Tesla count as exotic?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Exotic meaning foreign to your country of origin and costing more than $100,000 u.s. dollars or whatever the equivalent is in your country.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm currently in L.A. before I head out to tuscon in an hour, might go for a drive and see what I find


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

kobowm said:


> Exotic meaning foreign to your country of origin and costing more than $100,000 u.s. dollars or whatever the equivalent is in your country.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Note to self: drive through Lamborghini dealer after work tomorrow


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

well that would be ok but i may just one up you at the ferrari dealership on the way to the meet tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 11077
does a bently fit in the equation ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> View attachment 11077
> does a bently fit in the equation ?


2008 Bentley Continental GT, original MSRP $193,990!

I'd still like to see those pics at the Ferrari dealer.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Man I will post the Ferrari pics when I pass by today. Gonna snap one of the enzo if its still sitting there. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd say a Bentley is even more exotic than a Ferrari or Lamborghini. I see a Ferrari or Lamborghini at least once a month on my commute but I can't remember the last time I saw a Bentley on the road.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I was shopping yesturday ,and low and behold a bently sitting by the cart rack. Took 2 pics and wa la.
just dumb luck,or what have you , nice car so I was definately looking around for the owner.
Waiting a minute for a lamborghni pic .


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm gonna give Brian that one but I see Bentleys daily. I'm still gonna post a pic of a Ferrari and a Lamborghini next to the cruze.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive seen a couple Bentleys in DC. 

I was next to a real nice Jag the other day. Didn't take a picture cause he was still sitting in the car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'd say a Bentley is even more exotic than a Ferrari or Lamborghini. I see a Ferrari or Lamborghini at least once a month on my commute but I can't remember the last time I saw a Bentley on the road.


I would classify Bentley as more of a Luxury car than an exotic. Yes its expensive, but its more of a heavy, luxury car than a sporty exotic like a ferrari/lambo. Oh well, next challenge!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*top this*

Whom ever can find a modded cruze eco and capture a pic with there cruze next to IT..
View attachment 11106
Read title>


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do these count? The silver one is Penguin LS and the black one is my ECO MT. Mods to the ECO MT are Bluetooth A2DP PDIM, fog light chrome, and most recently a VG Sharkfin. Penguin LS has had the silver and bowties blacked out since these were taken. Both are 2012 model year.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is the requirement I had already known you had this 1, drove into fry's today ,and there it sat a cruze modded with carbon fiber hood and trunk , tinted windows and what not . I had to look at the front lower to discern that it is an eco. More dumb luck.
This is still fun......Next.....


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

brian v said:


> Whom ever can find a modded cruze eco and capture a pic with there cruze next to IT..
> View attachment 11106
> Read title>


Downers grove??


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes /// downers grove.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to see a classic car next to your Cruze. Street legal, operational, and pre-1974 Arab Oil Embargo of the US.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Too cold here for that / I will have to do a little digging.Good thing I still have this US issued shovel.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I want to see a classic car next to your Cruze. Street legal, operational, and pre-1974 Arab Oil Embargo of the US.


Darn! One is inside the trailer in the garage and the other is next to it, but still too buried in the back to easily get to at this time of year.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Will a 1955 buick sitting next to her from the drivers side pic suffice?
View attachment 11120


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I dig really nice para pets


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If no one else can get a full car in the next day or so - yes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Waiting on INTENSE or that other guy/


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not waiting any longer.cruze near a light house .


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah im out of luck with this one there isn't one around here


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

That kinda narrows it down to folks on the coast ... Literally! LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't suppose the lighthouses on my license plate would count? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I have this, but it isn't recent, it's from September:



















I'm only two miles from that in an area I frequent, but not every day and not always in the Cruze, so that's why I haven't taken a new one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline - you get the next challenge. That's obviously a well maintained lighthouse. Where is it?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Sunline - you get the next challenge. That's obviously a well maintained lighthouse. Where is it?


I don't think it's really a functional lighthouse. It was built new in this development, which used to be a gravel pit. The lighthouse is located near the clubhouse and people have to walk through the door on it to get to the boat docks. Not sure if there are any stairs inside. Hidden Lake | Michigan | Lakefront Homes & Condos

Next challenge:

A picture of your Cruze by a water tower! Chicagoans can also use the other Water Tower if they dare try to get a picture by it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be a piece of cake.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> That would be a piece of cake.


That's the idea. Make it difficult and people don't participate, so we wait, and we wait, and we wait. Kinda like playing Monopoly with a bunch of hotels.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This game is pretty awesome, but no water towers here, the last one i tried was with a homeless person but that was awkward


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

well its been 2 days and no one has completed the challenge. do we extend it or are we setting a new one?


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

wait...i subscribed to this thread and have been following. i'll get a picture tonight hahaha..i know the perfect spot. haha


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> well its been 2 days and no one has completed the challenge. do we extend it or are we setting a new one?


If SummitLTZ can't get it, I think I should give it through the weekend. If nothing by Saturday night, a new challenge will come.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok I have a water tower where I live but I go to work when it's dark out and get out and its dark out again so no chance for a picture


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright I got this !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome! Next challenge!

Btw, where is that treatment plant?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Pinckney water tower. Next challenge: Your cruze at a railroad crossing, bonus for one with train going through.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Pinckney water tower. Next challenge: Your cruze at a railroad crossing, bonus for one with train going through.


Please don't get your car hit.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

DAMNN i went and took a picture anyways..oh well, mine came out pretty dark.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Please don't get your car hit.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I said at a crossing not on the tracks yikes that would be crazy


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope this challenge is not too hard.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I hope this challenge is not too hard.


I had completely forgotten about this. Here's one I got tonight in South Lyon, but I hope someone else can get a daylight one.

View attachment 11281



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hard to see but i can make it out. I would think that's good enough unless someone has a daytime pic today.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Gimmie 2 hours and I'll have a daytime pic


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright times up smurf you got your pic?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope, the track in question didn't have a place for me to pull off the road to park next to it


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

In that case, next challenge:

Your Cruze next to an old one-room school.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be an historical sight to exist today . I have the idea, would have to drive for this one.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> That would be an historical sight to exist today . I have the idea, would have to drive for this one.


Could be, but I can count six of them within about 20 minutes of me...


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

guess I will have to play nice with the neighbors (who I don't get along with) or search


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hmmm, a day and this thread is already off the front page. Anyone find a place to get this next challenge done at?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Wont be me cause of snow storm here. Cruze is comfy in the garage til next nice dry day.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

This storm was awful too. It wasn't too bad when I came home from work, but it was getting there. I went out this evening to a friend's house and it just couldn't handle this stuff around 9:00. They haven't done anything with the roads and the Cruze just didn't want to cruze tonight. I was struggling to get anywhere with either traction control/stabilitrack on or off. Needed to be off in order to get going, but then having it on helped keep going without breaking the tires loose.

I came up to a hill that all the sudden I saw cars stopped on, and sure enough, someone is part way up the hill, flashers on, not going anywhere. So I reluctantly didn't stop and just slid around the corner onto a dirt road and took that instead. Deep snow there, but with TC on, it did fine as long as I didn't stop. When I tried to pull out on the main road again (which again is going up a slight hill), I couldn't get going up that hill. I ended up going straight across. I finally had to go get a running start at it and could only turn in the opposing lane because it was the clearest.

I was actually a little disappointed in the Cruze tonight, but at the same time, impressed because no one was really having an easy time at it. It was an awkward feeling to go down a road at 20 mph and be able to turn the wheel almost a full rotation either way and still have the car going straight.

I don't think the Cruze would normally have a problem with this amount of snow, but this stuff is so wet that it ices up immediately and it gets that much worse when compressed. The friend tried plowing his driveway with the lawn tractor after we were done working in the garage and the tractor just kept getting stuck because the wheels would turn, compress the snow into almost smooth ice, and then really spin fast.

Not looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

My problem is that I don't know of any one room schools in my area. I didn't think any other than historical ones near DC still existed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Am I wrong to think you are near S.F. if not the prasidio may have one.
I am positive there are a couple in Sac.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't do it either... Will wait for next one


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Am I wrong to think you are near S.F. if not the prasidio may have one.
> I am positive there are a couple in Sac.


S.F. is a 45 minute drive without traffic, so it would be a decent 2 hour trip to take, and for a single picture? I think not lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OK ....apologies ... my oversight ...when I win a challenge ..I will ask you to get that pic of the Golden Gate from,
both sides of the bay, then you will see the presidio, if you choose to go cruzen. ?...or just a pic of the wind surfers on the bay..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> OK ....apologies ... my oversight ...when I win a challenge ..I will ask you to get that pic of the Golden Gate from,
> both sides of the bay, then you will see the presidio, if you choose to go cruzen. ?...or just a pic of the wind surfers on the bay..


I could try this with my cousin on a weekend, would just need to plan it out in advance and would put it in the media section though 

EDIT: oh no, post 999, I'm an upside down devil D:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Since no one has been able to get it, here's a new, and hopefully easier, challenge.

I think most of us traded in, sold, or moved on from another car prior to your Cruze. Post a picture of your sexy Cruze next to an example of your old ride.

**If you crashed your first Cruze and have another, choose the car before that first one.

Of course we need to know some details of your last ride to help validate that you indeed had one of those cars.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I got this!










1998 Volvo S70 T5. Automatic unfortunately.

Bought it in 2007, and I owned her 6 years and roughly 100,000 miles. It's since been handed down to my younger brother. I hope to take it back and garage it in 2-3 years and buy him another car without a gazillion miles on it. I'll turn mine into a project car and repaint it and do all the work that it needs to keep it as a weekend driver.

I miss the 240 HP at highway speeds. Put your foot down, and that thing would spool up and shoot off like a rocket. Great for passing on 2-lane roads, and it made a great "sleeper" on the highway.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah those volvos are rockets, i love the news ones, but **** they lack so much in the interior... 

Post next challange sir.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Yeah those volvos are rockets, i love the news ones, but **** they lack so much in the interior...
> 
> Post next challange sir.


I haven't even bothered to look at the new S60. It looks super nice...but since they're owned by the Chinese, I would never buy one. Plus, I could never afford the *nice* ones, and the gas mileage on the 5- and 6-cylinder Volvos is just terrible.

*Next challenge: *fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture. This is something we did in Honda Civics and Mazda3's in college; can a Cruze stand up to it? 

Bonus points for people hanging out of the sunroof.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

If I can fit 13 people in a geo metro this should be easy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

kobowm said:


> If I can fit 13 people in a geo metro this should be easy.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

Before and after pics lol
2007 Dakota 3.6L v6 6M base of the base model crank windows 2wheel drive 13mpg city


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FL_CRUZE said:


> View attachment 11436
> View attachment 11437
> 
> Before and after pics lol
> 2007 Dakota 3.6L v6 6M base of the base model crank windows 2wheel drive 13mpg city


Nice choice on the color. Hands-down the best Cruze color.


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nice choice on the color. Hands-down the best Cruze color.


Thank you I debated on the victory red but the blue just stood out


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

****, two weeks ago I actually had 7 people in my Cruze and drove for a decent 10-15 miles before enough were dropped off that it was back to one per seat. We had three guys in the back, and the two not in the middle had their gf's sit in their laps because no one would volunteer to ride in the trunk.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok well this weekend i won't have that many people but the next i may... The most i've fit was 8..

2 in front 
6 in the back

My car looked like i was carrying cement in the trunk.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Bad Idea ...... make new challenge.............


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Bad Idea ...... make new challenge.............


No thanks. The car doesn't have to be moving; just have the people in it.

For instance, although this was not my Cruze:









Beats me how they could all fall asleep like that


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

College students can fall asleep anywhere.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> People under 25 can fall asleep anywhere.


Fixed.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

obermd said:


> Drunk people can fall asleep anywhere.





Smurfenstein said:


> Fixed.


Fixed

If no one gets this by Wednesday, I may be back in the game.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No one had consumed any alcohol. Just vast quantities of food hahaha.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Fixed
> 
> If no one gets this by Wednesday, I may be back in the game.


Incorrect, drunk people don't fall asleep, they sit/fall down and pass out due to alcohol, not sleep deprivation. 



jblackburn said:


> No one had consumed any alcohol. Just vast quantities of food hahaha


aaaaannnnddddd the winner is... Nobody, because someone needs to get a picture still ._.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With 8 some ones , 
I already posted this dog , I am not putting 8 some ones in the back of my car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> With 8 some ones ,
> I already posted this dog , I am not putting 8 some ones in the back of my car.


Great. No one cares. Sit it out then. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang dog ,I am still posting that pic of the water tower.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*follow up*

to t collins , smurf, and of coarse sunline...............
View attachment 11600
View attachment 11602
View attachment 11603
View attachment 11604

Mission acccomplished no casualties to report....


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice job, Brian! You got the much harder water tower, albeit slightly late.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So is there a new challenge up since no one has got this one and its been a while

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your car parked at the next fire engine doing the job of putting that house fire out .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB putting neighbors house on fire


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Your car parked at the next fire engine doing the job of putting that house fire out .


Yeah, I don't want to be tagged for arson, how about a picture next to a fire engine instead? lol


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Will this work? Just snapped it about 30 mins ago.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Go for it XA although jvegas can superseide any one with the real challenge........would like to see a few fireman cutting into a roof or atleast punching the windows out . Kicked down doors extra points .


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well yeah i was going to say i could get a pic with a few different trucks but when theres fire going im normally on the engine not in my car haha. Anyways take it away XA


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Would I win if I moved my TV outside on the driveway and got pictures of my car next to it during an episode of Chicago Fire? If so I got this in the bag.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Would I win if I moved my TV outside on the driveway and got pictures of my car next to it during an episode of Chicago Fire? If so I got this in the bag.


OR!

i can make a small fire, dressed as a fireman putting it out with my garden hose...Meanwhile my car in the background look aesthetic


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> dressed as a fireman putting it out with my garden hose.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What ever blows your dress up..I was trying to give that fire man a chance .two engines being cleaned with cruze in forground.............back ground any ground .... fire hoses optional ... smufettes extra points .....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


>


LMAO! I didn't even notice what i wrote till i read it again.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smufenstein......pics of bay bridge both sides so that would be north and south , presidio, bay with wind surfers,

Mavericks would be nice though..................


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Brian your confusing as all ****... 

The fire engine challenge still stands.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeAaron said:


> Brian your confusing as all ****...
> 
> The fire engine challenge still stands.


x2..

One challenge at a time please


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Brian your confusing as all ****...
> 
> The fire engine challenge still stands.


Absolutely.......... the request to smurf is personal , have to work through stuff.. . Looking forward to pics of wind surfers on the bay ...If he gets the mavericks every one 
Just might be impressed ......sorry for the confusion..


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well It wont be a pic of my car next to a fire engine at a working fire but I will take a pic tonight when i get out next to one of our engines at the substation. but in the mean time here is a pic of a recent fire


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

As promised








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner ... your call jvegas04......is that cool XA..
Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and the new best wishes ......................................................................................................................


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I will leave it to the people to decide ... XA put a pic up first so if you guys decide he gets it then have at it if not I have a new challenge in mind that should be easy for everyone


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Go for it jvegas. 

--------------------------------------

Going forward I ask to refrain from the picture requests. The point of the game is to complete challenges. Please keep personal picture requests in another thread.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok. *NEXT CHALLENGE: *A scenic picture of your Cruze with the sunset in the background. Should be a challenge that anyone can do.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oooh oooh oooh, 50 degrees, sunny, and perfect weather to wash the Cruze at home. Can't think of a better way to top off a great Saturday for the Cruze than with a great sunset!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i can get a sunrise one... Would need to drive to the Beach but maybe i can sneak out tomorrow morning and take it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aw man...I should have taken another picture over the roof of my car.

I had this








And you can see the sun setting in my bumper from the same place...









But alas...epic fail.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

so close yet so far away


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunset in the background vs. Sunset in the Cruze. I really like the sunset reflecting off the Black Granite Metallic.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A Las My little chickadee ,For there will be another sunset ..
Smurfettes xtra points?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful afternoon here, rode the whole way home with the sunroof wide open, 48-50 degrees. Too good to pass up washing, which I finished just before dark:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes very nice day here yesterday. Looks good Sunline. Next challenge?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

How about something that should be pretty easy. Your Cruze next to a USPS blue drop box. Yes, it needs to be a drive-up one with the Cruze right next to it, not a box way up on the sidewalk.

You know, this kind:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice job, sir. Next challenge!

And I must say, I think you take the award for completing a challenge the quickest!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol that was quick!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I work about a block from the main post office in town they have hundreds of thoae things lol. Next challenge might be a little hard. A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

anyone have any luck with this one? I dont remember the last time I saw a Cruze billboard in my area


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I was about a half hour from Lordstown 
on Saturday but ran out of time. I may have this one today, we will see. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well ill give it another day and I guess ill make another one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Didn't have space to do it this weekend, had boxes. a lot of boxes.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump i guess no one can get it.

New Challenge.
Your Cruze next to a fire hidrent. Sorry cant spell.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

yay my first victory!

there is even a fire hydrant sign! x2 lol









challenge: your cruze under a light post at night!

but not like this


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would accept the latter two light posts as well. If you hit one you might as well get something out of it, even if it's just a chance to pick the next challenge here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

On my walk to the metro in the morning, someone's car had jumped a good 4 feet up onto the sidewalk, smashed into the concrete base, narrowly missing the bridge pillar, and knocked over one of those lightposts completely. 

Drunken talent right there.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang dog kiss a frog...
View attachment 11919


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

cool dude you got it! too bad its not a nicer picture but a winner none the less!

your turn!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Brian please pick one that everyone can do... lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In honor of st. Pat.. two pints of guiness and a toad.. use your imaginations..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy St. Pats Day......


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I tried my best, but only being 19, I cant _legall_ obtain two pints of guinness ._.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Time for a new challenge?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought about it, but the problem comes with getting rid of those two pints. One sure, but two would be pushing it with me.

Plus, I drove my friend's manual Fusion to the bar with everyone in it, so I couldn't even get a picture of green Bud Light with it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well since it is only 19 degrees out side today. 
Three cars and a bar of soap.....one has to be your cruze....
Smurfettes optional.. bikinis extra points ..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Well since it is only 19 degrees out side today.
> Three cars and a bar of soap.....one has to be your cruze....
> Smurfettes optional.. bikinis extra points ..


(facepalm) i have bar soap at home... any three cars? It is 85 degrees here what does the temparature have to do with the challenge. FFS brian i have a headache


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang man I thhought you would show up with two beer cans and your smile to win the last one ,
It is 85 degrees where you are at and your complaining, It is 19 degrees here in chi town and you don't here me complaining..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Dang man I thhought you would show up with two beer cans and your smile to win the last one ,
> It is 85 degrees where you are at and your complaining, It is 19 degrees here in chi town and you don't here me complaining..


wat


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Well since it is only 19 degrees out side today.
> Three cars and a bar of soap.....one has to be your cruze....
> Smurfettes optional.. bikinis extra points ..





iKermit said:


> (facepalm) i have bar soap at home... any three cars? It is 85 degrees here what does the temparature have to do with the challenge. FFS brian i have a headache


I do NOT want to see you in a bikini. ccasion14:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

ikermit. You are going to talk with smurf, for direction to plasti dip all of that chrome before you proceed with the 
De chrome ation of the cruzen ,He is the resident expert on this Mod .and I do realize that this is off topic . And you can ware a bikini while you are plasti dipping that chrome . Just tell them the resident drunkard allows this procedure while plasti dipping the chrome..........enjoy all of that warm weather you 85 degree cruzers..... another opportunity to mess up a bad guys day..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Brian, i will be doing this soon, i just have to find the time (the plasti dip part). Ok, i will find a bar of soap... Or some beers...



obermd said:


> I do NOT want to see you in a bikini. ccasion14:


Don't make me blush...



jblackburn said:


> View attachment 12080
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


LMAO


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> View attachment 12080
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Brian's mind:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That was last month.....................,,,,,,,.....the smurfettes do look cool........


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did smurf come down off of the snow?
Building it bigger better and stronger just don't blink or we will show up with the smurfettes!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Did smurf come down off of the snow?
> Building it bigger better and stronger just don't blink or we will show up with the smurfettes!


Yes, I actually went snowboarding a week ago. It was 60 which was nice because I was in just a t-shirt(too skinny for shirtless ), but because of the temp; it was horribly icy at first, perfect between 11 and 1, and horrid slush by 3 that would stop you dead on a flat after only 20-30 feet even if you're flying down the mountain.

On the other hand, my original idea was to put a mushroom painted basketball on my head so that I resemble toad from mario kart with two pints of guinness attached to the sides of my roof rack like a car version of a beer hat. Alas the best I could have done would have been dr pepper with some sort of whipped cream or something to resemble foam.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well it loks like more snow here . More slushie calcium chloride to contend with .Finally washed off the last batch off of IT . She really likes to be cleaned with a bar of soap.I am sure glad that I do not have to clean three cars with a bar of soap .....clay bar.or you did not clean IT.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this thread way off topic or is just me?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is this thread way off topic or is just me?


no its way off topic.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I started the thread/game and have pretty much given up following the thread. There is a reason I put the rules in the original post, but they're useless if not followed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

^I agree


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone just needs to get a bar of soap and complete the current challenge. I keep forgetting to grab a bar before I head out somewhere, and I've also done a lot of them, so I want to make sure others have a chance to do it too.

Not sure what Brian's point is in his posting above today, but I'm guessing he'd now accept a clay bar OR a bar of soap.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Either will suffice....you do know to really clean the paint that a clay bar is the best ! I used to use polish to clean the paint not any more. Good luck chuck , Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and the new best wishes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is Wednesday ......................


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

So what exactly is the current challenge. I just got my Cruze and I would love to take part in this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok Brian, I endured the embarrassment for you, including the bar sliding off my folded paper, hitting the ground, and the paper blowing away.

View attachment 12313



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

The current challenge was just completed by above


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline - your turn for a challenge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank god. I actually looked to see if I had a bar of soap the other night just to get this outta the way. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't completed a challenge yet but can we get the thread going when you post a picture completing a challenge than you put "another challenge" in the same thread. It's turning into 1 picture, 10 comments, new challenge, 10 comment,new pictures, 10 more comments, let's get this smoothed out so we can get picture challenge, picture challenge. to keep it going strong!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Here will be a unique one, but I hope easily doable. A picture of your Cruze sporting its original window sticker, not stuck on the window. On the dash, on the seat, on the hood, on the trunk, are all acceptable.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Here will be a unique one, but I hope easily doable. A picture of your Cruze sporting its original window sticker, not stuck on the window. On the dash, on the seat, on the hood, on the trunk, are all acceptable.


I will get this one at lunch

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Here will be a unique one, but I hope easily doable. A picture of your Cruze sporting its original window sticker, not stuck on the window. On the dash, on the seat, on the hood, on the trunk, are all acceptable.












Done...

Next challenge: Your Cruze next to it's twin! (if your modded, then one that is obviously not modded but was like yours before it was)... NOT driving, please let it be parked. 

Should be easy right?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Done! (which one's mine?) 

Next challenge: 
Your Cruze next to a *classic* muscle car. We're not talking the Chargers, Mustangs, and crap of today.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Is a 70 something el camino conquista considered classic muscle? I know it would be classic.. If so i have one right now lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ewwww, find something prettier to look at.

Michael Weston has a pretty black Charger and lives in Miami


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

With the beautiful, relatively warm day here, now my car smells like gold dial soap 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

About time you cleaned IT.,


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> With the beautiful, relatively warm day here, now my car smells like gold dial soap
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Good, no more fart smell!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 12363
.......this is a clay bar....Oh look who showed up next to my IT....


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​going for that 68 judge..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 12439
sorry for the still being driving down , must of been drunk ..Nah. uploaded this way 
Now we can start this off right...vote for your choice of cotm and motm then clean your cruzen or IT ..waxed and spit shined wins!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Next challenge?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Vote for your choice of motm and cotm ..then clean your cruzen or IT.
Wax, spit shine if you dare . Smurfettes in bikinis optional..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a picture there? It just says invalid attachment.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> There's a picture there? It just says invalid attachment.


I get the same.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 12467


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks good Brian, I say you get bonus points for having it a matching color too.

Next challenge!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A Cutlass 442! NICE!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am guessing that Mick deleted the first post ..the last has the challenge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that challenge was to wax it? Done 



















Helped my brother wash and wax my old Volvo too










Next challenge: Your Cruze next to a river. Fishing pole optional. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those are after pics not pics of the process.. dang dog kiss a frog


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I got this.

Next to the Kalamazoo River in Victory Park, Albion, MI.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Still no pics of smurfettes in bikinis .....I will just have to get the girls here to wash and wax the ...IT...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That'll do! No idea where Albion is, but actually had a friend move up to Kalamazoo a few years ago. 

Challenge is yours sir. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Still no pics of smurfettes in bikinis .....I will just have to get the girls here to wash and wax the ...IT...


Sorry Brian, but you have a cap on that market.



jblackburn said:


> That'll do! No idea where Albion is, but actually had a friend move up to Kalamazoo a few years ago.
> 
> Challenge is yours sir.


Haha, you can Google it, It's where I went to school. About 45 minutes east of Kalamazoo.

Next challenge: Your Cruze next to the electric twin, the Chevy Volt.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I did that last year at the eifel tower next to zed is dead..
How about a D size cell and a tree hugger.. ... A volt?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> I did that last year at the eifel tower next to zed is dead..
> How about a D size cell and a tree hugger.. ... A volt?


No Brian, a CHEVROLET Volt, not a SMURF Volt.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurfs will be in the pic, like you wrote I have a cap on the smurfettes!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Bump bump bump bump bump bump does this sound like the volt?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will keep my eyes peeled for this lol.

brian v..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I was thinking of just driving into my dealer for this one .....Guaging interest..tablet is working again since I tied it down to this key board .... have to disengage IT from time to time though because IT lives to float around .....


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Give it until the weekend is over and then a new challenge?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Give it until the weekend is over and then a new challenge?


I think it already had enough time, but someone is welcome to complete it or the new one.

*New challenge: A picture of your Cruze in front of a fast food dining establishment, preferably something with an old school drive-in like a Sonic, A&W, etc.*


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I should be able to get this on lunch. A few coworkers have one.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dont have those here in miami. Is mcdonalds ok lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would think so. he said fast food place. just would prefer something classic like


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Turns out, none of the Volts are in the parking lot. Sowwwyy


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I can complete this Volt challenge tonight. I plan on getting my "free car wash" at my dealership. While I am there I will snap a pic of the Volt with my car no problem. It depends on if someone gets it done first or if we are moving along with the fast food picture. He did state in his challenge preferably old school settings for the fast food, let's make it a semi challenge atleast snapping a picture in front of McDonalds or BK isn't really that hard considering there is one of every other corner...just my .02


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

There must be a lot of hungry Cruze owners out there tonight...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Yay! at the mall today, there are no old school restaurants here 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> Yay! at the mall today, there are no old school restaurants here
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Awesome, nice job! Next challenge!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish I had a Cruze already so that I could do these challenges, lol!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The first thing you need to do is get off of that couch.....
The more that participate, the more Ideas that will be presented to the forum..it really is not that hard just pay attention and have that phone that you cannot live with out fully charged ..then snap you win a new cookie..or snickers I like snickers and so does mick.....NEXT.........


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No, the first thing i would need to do is buy the cruze, lol!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

NEXT CHALLENGE
Your cruze next to a cavalier

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

Man... reeealllly made this one difficult, didn't you? 


















And for those wondering - yes, it did snow last night. Again. *sigh*


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

Oh... and next challenge:

*​Your Cruze next to a Water Tower!*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cg88 said:


> Oh... and next challenge:
> 
> *​Your Cruze next to a Water Tower!*


I proposed that one before, but apparently I'm the only one that knows where one is.

View attachment 12682


Next challenge: Your Cruze next to a lifted pickup!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline apparently you are not the only one ,, and you know that .......

A ..... Lifted pick up .... HaH........can it be on the back of a tow truck to be considered a lifted? Or would you prefer that the body of the said pick up be raised from the frame of said pick up! Or like that commercial of that pick up being raised with cables to show off how well Ford builds there trucks? So many choices here I am giving myself a head ache , guess I will have to snap my neighbors truck...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sunline apparently you are not the only one ,, and you know that .......
> 
> A ..... Lifted pick up .... HaH........can it be on the back of a tow truck to be considered a lifted? Or would you prefer that the body of the said pick up be raised from the frame of said pick up! Or like that commercial of that pick up being raised with cables to show off how well Ford builds there trucks? So many choices here I am giving myself a head ache , guess I will have to snap my neighbors truck...


Very true, Brian, you did get one type of water tower, just not the type that holds many thousands of gallons of water.

I mean a truck in which the springs have been modified in that the body/frame is much higher off of the axles from stock. Usually with big tires too.

Btw, that commercial with the cables lifting is with a GMC I think.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I proposed that one before, but apparently I'm the only one that knows where one is.


Oops... must've missed that before. I had another pic of my car which reminded me of the idea

(Btw... this is in Plenty, SK. Population: 130. haha)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Plenty HaH ... Cool pic man , now look for that Lifted pick up.....


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cg88 said:


> Oops... must've missed that before. I had another pic of my car which reminded me of the idea
> 
> (Btw... this is in Plenty, SK. Population: 130. haha)


Oh no problem! No one actually completed a real water tower one before, because I gave the option for Water Tower Place in downtown Chicago. Brian did the latter, so no one did the real water tower yet until now. I did just take that pic today too, and posted it from the parking lot there!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cg88 (May 12, 2012)

I'm sure this will work fine... Especially with that light bar. 









Next: Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign. One of those "Welcome to Pleasantville" or equivalent signs will work.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cg88 said:


> Next: Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign. One of those "Welcome to Pleasantville" or equivalent signs will work.


I think AutumnCruzeRS needs to get this one. His is more epic than what any of us can do.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Imagine this ,, I lived one town away from ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................







Paradise ,California ..Rice farms ,Tomato plantations and Mud..
Paradise.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Hah X .....


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think AutumnCruzeRS needs to get this one. His is more epic than what any of us can do.


When is that Sunline? The welcome to hel mi sign?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> When is that Sunline? The welcome to hel mi sign?


That's what I had in mind!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pictures pictures ,,oh I need a picture , 
Finally saw a autumn mist cruze ....ehhh ..it's a cruze probably all of this jet fuel laden air around here with the buisiest or close to that Air port in the world .


Dust , rain ,AND more dust certainly can skew your vision of what is sharp or what is NOT ....IT will just have to be a cruzen....waiting for a big break in the weather to get my picture Bananza ON ....


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Pictures pictures ,,oh I need a picture ,
> Finally saw a autumn mist cruze ....ehhh ..it's a cruze probably all of this jet fuel laden air around here with the buisiest or close to that Air port in the world .


Not gonna lie, Autumn Metallic does look like a variation of puke when it's dirty. Or the crusty edge of an empty bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not really the point I was trying to express , ehh ..Give me two days with one and every some one on this forum will be inspired to clean clean and then polish ,finally wax they're cruzen .

Wishing this weather would break , and give me more time to do a better job on my own cruzen ..maybe in a week or so .


So where is autumn cruze with that pic ? I hope we did not scare him off !


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So this thread died off.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jvegas04 said:


> So this thread died off.


It happens from time to time, it because people get it way off topic all the time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I propose you come up with a new challenge to get back into the way of things


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

New challenge: 

Your cruze next to a cobalt ss tc or sc

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> New challenge:
> 
> Your cruze next to a cobalt ss tc or sc


Why not just any Cobalt SS?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Why not just any Cobalt SS?


Because i don't like the ss package without any forged induction stupid IMO.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What is a forged induction and what is gained from that type of induction ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> What is a forged induction and what is gained from that type of induction ?


Sorry forced induction u have no idea were forged came from lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So we need to look for the ss with forced induction !
You wrote forged . Hence the ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> So we need to look for the ss with forced induction !
> You wrote forged . Hence the ?


The Cobalt SS TC is the turbo charged version and the Cobalt SS SC is the super charged version.

How to tell them apart from each other or a regular SS, I'm not sure.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> The Cobalt SS TC is the turbo charged version and the Cobalt SS SC is the super charged version.
> 
> How to tell them apart from each other or a regular SS, I'm not sure.


Being turbo charged or supercharged is al that matters and the way I tell them apart is a spoiler or the badges on the trunk lid will let you know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ask the owner ! I run into some gentlemen from time to time , it is not to much of a task to strike up a conversation .. I knew what H3llon 3rth meant just wanted a clarification on his part ..

Apology accepted man and I owe you one for that poetry of mine .H3llon3rth !

Could use some of that warm air up here though !


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

OK so now that the Watkins Glen meet is over and there are pictures placed up by a few different people this is a pic of me and my Cruze perked next to a Cobalt SS that was with us. Rear debadged completely and I showed up later then planned so not sure if it is TC or not. Photo is by Sciphi so the credit goes to him and for the photo IMG_4627_zpsea6ef74f.jpg Photo by sciphi | Photobucket

Also the rest of the pics and a couple videos are in the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/13123-watkins-glen-meet-picture-thread.html


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Keep the ball rollin I mean it's not a prize game so I will say that photo works for this challenge lol...and the next challenge is?!?!!?!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

New Challenge: Your Cruze next to a State or National Park sign


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> New Challenge: Your Cruze next to a State or National Park sign


Hey, I love those! I may be able to get one this weekend.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I originally wanted it to be just national parks, but to make it easier and to hopefully keep this game rolling added in state parks since those are everywhere


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> I originally wanted it to be just national parks, but to make it easier and to hopefully keep this game rolling added in state parks since those are everywhere


Good call. I could literally throw a stone to the nearest state park, but the nearest national is a few hours away.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Friday Bump. Cmon lets get back on track and get a challenge done


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Lets keep these challenges fair for all. I am from Canada and we don't have states. Lol


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

You can cross a bridge though!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

then your equalness to a state park


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If I could ask this of rollin on 18 s ? 
What exactly does the canucks call the forest preserves set aside for the people of Canada ?

Territories , Tundras ,Queen some one or the other forrests ..

No pun intended .........................................................................................................................


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Crown Land
which is land you can explore,camp, hunt on. No such thing as trespassing. 
Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

State Park and a cruzzr!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Winner Winner Good Job Montess1 .
Your choice of the next challenge !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

(Post UP a Challenge Montess1)

The 1 that Rollin on 18 's can feel like he is not excluded . The 1 that has smurfettes in Bikini 's


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

How about your Cruze at a local car show.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang dog Kiss a Frog ....I Just left My local Last Night psyche.......like when the Buds take over the parking lot to talk ,and watch the boys race they're Radio Controlled race cars or such ......


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay im in! What's the challenge? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just any local type car show with muscle cars will do where you can get a pic of the Cruze and some of the other cars.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know its still early in the week but lets give this until the end of the weekend since car shows in the middle of the week aren't that common


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I second that!!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll have it done Saturday 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Car shows don't usually start happening here until after memorial day.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know we have some people who are planning to get this done this weekend, so weekend bumppppp


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Let's get this one done everyone!!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

DONE!












And then a ferrari came











Does anyone like GTR's? (taken from a meet the day before the above two pictures)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice, Justin! You managed to get your Cruze in all three pics too! So the next challenge is....?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

The next challenge is your cruze and another MODDED cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 13712
Like this 1 or like this 1
View attachment 13713
Yep


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Next one? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those are only examples !,, sunlinefan you are exempt ..
Now go out and find your own Modded cruzens !,


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Guessed wrong on that post . OB you are exempt from this one , sorry Sunline !
NOW go find those Modded cruzens !


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

brian just take it as you got the challenge. its been 4 days with nothing so far. So throw up a new challenge and lets keep this rolling


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> brian just take it as you got the challenge. its been 4 days with nothing so far. So throw up a new challenge and lets keep this rolling


I agree! New challenge, Brian!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Any one up for the beach ? Build a pyramid !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Any one up for the beach ? Build a pyramid !


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

How about a windmill challenge?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Windmill is easier than a pyramid on a beach


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Plenty of windmills near Fresno . Just no beaches with windmills !


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Wait Brian your in fresno? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No man , lived on the west coast for over 25 years though . I do believe windmills can be found on the Eastern Seaboard !


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

anybody? got it? give it another day or so?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Take it away GE from Fresno , show the world the windmills .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If nobody does this we should make a new one...it's been awhile


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Start one up again. I wanna get in on the game.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha I only have my one at my house. Might be a little blurry ill find more though and post then. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol that works. Next challenge?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

GE Axiom said:


> Haha I only have my one at my house. Might be a little blurry ill find more though and post then.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Your choice on the next challenge


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

GE Axiom post up a new challenge.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

One of the mods should give us the next challenge. Please.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I just sent him a PM, if he doesn't post one up by the end of the day i will make the next challenge...


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I just sent him a PM, if he doesn't post one up by the end of the day i will make the next challenge...


Thank you sir

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Rribbitt


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok since he did not reply lets get the ball rolling.

Speaking of ball. Your Cruze near or on a baseball field. (Not a stadium) must be able to see diamond field.  good luck

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Done! Monath tell us the next challenge. Rules are on pg 1


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Cruze next to graffiti wall.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Am I able to participate if I made the challenge?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No lol wouldn't be fair. Good one though


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

iKermit said:


> No lol wouldn't be fair. Good one though


I figured. Worth a shot. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> No lol wouldn't be fair. Good one though


I don't have a problem with it if we go another week with no participants. But he can give it a little while first to see if someone else can get it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't have a problem with it if we go another week with no participants. But he can give it a little while first to see if someone else can get it.


Yeah true. Me neither

Monath you heard the man! Lol hive ot a week and if nobody does it post it up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha alright guys.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry guys I haven't been on for a while didn't see the responses.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

GE Axiom said:


> Sorry guys I haven't been on for a while didn't see the responses....
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Ah don't worry about it. We had to keep the game going  maybe you can get this one done and get the next challenge


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

From here on out I suggest that if you think your picture is adequate to post the next challenge with your submission.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> From here on out I suggest that if you think your picture is adequate to post the next challenge with your submission.


I agree however I think it would be fair to allow 24 hours after first post to allow other members to post photos. This will give everyone a fair chance while also supplying more of a verity of pictures. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out my original post, the rules haven't really been followed lately but give them a read. The point of the game is to be the first to post a NEW challenge winning picture. No need to have everyone a chance at it.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just more graffiti


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Monath said:


> Cruze next to graffiti wall.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Since we keep going to next page and the challenge gets lost lol This is the challenge. If i see a graffiti wall on my way to the beach Monday ill post it up but well that's Monday.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

so any luck anyone?


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

I guess just pick another challenge?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

New challenge. I'm not taking mine anywhere that there'd be graffiti on a wall.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright cruze next to an S-Class car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> New challenge. I'm not taking mine anywhere that there'd be graffiti on a wall.


Supposedly they have some really cool wall art (graffiti) in SW Detroit.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Supposedly they have some really cool wall art (graffiti) in SW Detroit.


And drive-by's, drug dealers, carjackers, gangs, and thieves...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> And drive-by's, drug dealers, carjackers, gangs, and thieves...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey playa, DON'T BE SKURRED!!! Hahaha/jk


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Supposedly they have some really cool wall art (graffiti) in SW Detroit.





You could always take a wall of art to that dealer that you are fond of and take a few pics and then post said pics to win the challenge . Don't be scarred ""


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess everyone is scared of graffiti...

New challenge?

EDIT:: Next to an S-Class?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Monath said:


> Alright cruze next to an S-Class car.


Thanks for the new challenge Monath!


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Thanks Jay for the new challenge


I gave that challenge like two weeks ago..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Monath said:


> I gave that challenge like two weeks ago..


Nothing to see here folks!

 Fixed. Sorry i should've read the previous page.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So... did this game finally come to an end since we haven't had a completed challenge in probably close to a month?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Monath, want to give another challenge? Or maybe post yours up by an S-Class?


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Monath, want to give another challenge? Or maybe post yours up by an S-Class?


I know it doesn't count... But Ferrari!

Kermit, I'll pass the challenge to you.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Cruze FULL of luggage, boxes, basically your Cruze filled to the core!  Take pictures inside and outside to see how much it lowered lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Your Cruze FULL of luggage, boxes, basically your Cruze filled to the core!  Take pictures inside and outside to see how much it lowered lol.


I've done this with 2 Cruzes!

But here's mine:




































Also filled up the Cruze 2 more times, a Highlander completely stuffed full, and 10' UHaul van. I have too much stuff.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Good enough, post next challenge! And please make it safe lol

inb4 your Cruze on fire.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Next challenge: a cute girl posing or driving with your Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Women are dangerous.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Women are dangerous.


Especially to a bank account.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Next challenge: a cute girl posing or driving with your Cruze.












Is there any way to get bonus points for this one?

Wait nvm, I'd be lucky to get it as challenged.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Is there any way to get bonus points for this one?
> 
> Wait nvm, I'd be lucky to get it as challenged.


Bonus points for teaching her to handle a stick shift


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Bonus points for teaching her to handle a stick shift


And how many do you get after this past weekend?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Bonus points for teaching her to handle a stick shift


I got this one

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> And how many do you get after this past weekend?


Irrelevant unfortunately


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

bump to remember the challenge. Its the weekend so lets get it done. I am out of town so no luck for me

Current Challenge: a cute girl posing or driving with your Cruze. :biggrin:


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Gimme a minute, I got this..


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So I'm just now seeing this thread, I wanna play!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Howzat!


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Couldn't log into the forum all night.. it locked me out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice!

grs61, you got it in first, so you get to pick the next challenge.

Monath, bummer it kicked you out...but I love your Eco plastidipped wheels. Should have come that way to begin with.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So, this was my (failed) plan. Find one of three cute girls who work in my office building in elevator as I'm leaving/going to lunch. Insert some cheesy pickup line about a car club and brief description about this thread. Then ask if she'd be honored to have her picture taken with my car to complete said challenge.

Of course a phone number coming out of that would be awesome, but probably not all that likely.

I'm still going to attempt that even though the challenge has been completed.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> So, this was my (failed) plan. Find one of three cute girls who work in my office building in elevator as I'm leaving/going to lunch. Insert some cheesy pickup line about a car club and brief description about this thread. Then ask if she'd be honored to have her picture taken with my car to complete said challenge.
> 
> Of course a phone number coming out of that would be awesome, but probably not all that likely.
> 
> ...


Do it and also get that number.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Just because the mission is completed on CZtalk, doesn't mean you give up yours. 

I wanta see the pictures as well. 

It does take some smooth talk'in in an elevator to get anywhere, but it is possible. :th_salute:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> So, this was my (failed) plan. Find one of three cute girls who work in my office building in elevator as I'm leaving/going to lunch. Insert some cheesy pickup line about a car club and brief description about this thread. Then ask if she'd be honored to have her picture taken with my car to complete said challenge.
> 
> Of course a phone number coming out of that would be awesome, but probably not all that likely.
> 
> ...


Dooooo ittttt. Make sure to mention the cute part (wink wink).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> So, this was my (failed) plan. Find one of three cute girls who work in my office building in elevator as I'm leaving/going to lunch. Insert some cheesy pickup line about a car club and brief description about this thread. Then ask if she'd be honored to have her picture taken with my car to complete said challenge.
> 
> Of course a phone number coming out of that would be awesome, but probably not all that likely.
> 
> ...


Haha, that's the spirit man! Spoken like a true pimp-daddy, lol/jk! I knew I liked you Jon, you seem like one cool ass dude.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh you are finally going to get a pic with some body else with the cruzen ?


















​starks


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmmm, I was thinking about giving you scaredy-cats another challenge that you'd be too scared to take up - "I won't take my Cruze where there's grafitti" - absolutely priceless, but then, I don't think "banksy" stencils are that common in the USA.

So, combining the idea of getting you out of your comfort zones, *and* cute (for certain values of cute!) - and because my daughter and I went to a glam-rock roller disco last night for the South Seas Roller Derby League and I've finally had my arm twisted^W^W^W^Wagreed to become a Zea Monster (ref) next intake - a picture of your Cruze with at least *three* Roller Derby Girls, in full regalia, draped on or posed around or in it.

Bonus points if you add some blokes!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> a picture of your Cruze with at least *three* Roller Derby Girls, in full regalia, draped on or posed around or in it.


Hmm, I might rather take the graffiti. I hear those roller derby chicks can be tough.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Roller Derby chicks and Blokes , Do We Have Those in this Country any one ?


SMurfettes in Bikinis We can Do !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Roller Derby chicks and Blokes , Do We Have Those in this Country any one ?
> 
> 
> SMurfettes in Bikinis We can Do !


We have roller derby in Texas.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

U  win ! Now can you find some blokes ?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

anytime a challenge comes up that might be tough to do it doesn't get completed. Bump for the weekend go find yourself some roller derby ladies


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Roller Derby dosnt start here till August.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Roller Derby here is full of football playing looking women not cute AT ALL.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Roller Derby here is full of football playing looking women not cute AT ALL.


Yea I think the good looking ones are only in the movies.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, our girls were over in the USA last month doing Derby - so I thought it wouldn't be hard, meh.

Anyway, it's probably that you're all to scared to chat to a Derby Doll, unless someone says something I'll put a new challenge up in a day or two, suitable for wusses.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I remember back when all of the guys/gals at Sonic used to roller-skate out to your car, and I woulda done that. 

But the last 3 years I've actually been to a Sonic, there was no more of that. Just walking


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I remember back when all of the guys/gals at Sonic used to roller-skate out to your car, and I woulda done that.
> 
> But the last 3 years I've actually been to a Sonic, there was no more of that. Just walking


They actually still roller skate at the Sonic by my house!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> They actually still roller skate at the Sonic by my house!


In that case, go, get them to pose for you, and win this challenge!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

He said they still skate but noth'n about them being hot.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

He is a real funny Guy .. smurfettes in bikinis are always cute !


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

As soon as I get my Cruze back I'm going for it!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, it's been a week, and no one has managed to screw their courage to the sticking point and meet the challenge.

Should I put up a less scary challenge?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I really want to see a pic with those roller skating cutey pies . 
1 more day .


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Give it 1 day and only one day and then put up a new challenge


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Times up. Sorry Brian.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

New challenge!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Katee228 said:


> New challenge!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



:iagree:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your cruzen in front of a Police Station ! Just a hint .


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmmm, how about this - your Cruze with a "furry" in it.

For those who came in late, here's the Wikipedia link for it: Furry fandom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where the heck am I going to find a Furry around NY. I mean we have a lot of weird [email protected]#t here but that's ridiculous!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol y'all on that Yiff part of the netz!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Had a few of those back at school, but luckily they weren't too extreme. They'd sit in the corner of the cafeteria and have like a two hour dinner. I still remember a night when I had dinner with my roommate and a new friend he found, who turned out to be one of them. Dinner conversation stirred around the unicorn pencil drawings she made while we ate, which she proceeded to attach to a stick and put in the decorative/artificial flower beds in the cafeteria.

I'd take a roller derby girl any day.


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

My 'furry' on my '53 ford


----------



## foxdude0486 (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a member from Pittsburgh and the largest US furry convention was hosted there this last weekend. Talk about a missed chance lol.

edit: If no one else gets one, I could grab a pic after work, one of my roommates has one of those fursuits, and the other one works as the mascot guy for a few places around town.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Hmmm, how about this - your Cruze with a "furry" in it.
> 
> For those who came in late, here's the Wikipedia link for it: Furry fandom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


LOL comicon is here Friday. No Cruze though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Hmmm, how about this - your Cruze with a "furry" in it.
> 
> For those who came in late, here's the Wikipedia link for it: Furry fandom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


















YUK a Furry in My IT no way .. only if you Vacuum after !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

*checks to see how thread is going
*challenge is to include a furry
*everything good here

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

This count?! I had an old penguin halloween costume and I brought my cat!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sure iroc, "Halloween costume"...

Looks like a winner to me, next challenge?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude. You have a penguin costume. Penguins are awesome.

Mad points.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

CHALLENGE: Photo of your Cruze on a race track or drag strip. 
(Sorry if already done, I haven't looked through all the pages yet.)
Gotta love the penguins.


Mick said:


> Sure iroc, "Halloween costume"...
> 
> Looks like a winner to me, next challenge?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


HAHA I SWEAR! Such a good choice!


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Define "drag strip"... Lol because I could argue my local on ramp is a perfectly legit drag strip hehe 

I like this thread. I need to get out and get some good pics of my car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> This count?! I had an old penguin halloween costume and I brought my cat!


mind blown!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

A LEGAL drag strip lol don't leave your car on an on ramp and take a picture, you will be taking a POV of a car slamming into your car then you.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> CHALLENGE: Photo of your Cruze on a race track or drag strip.
> (Sorry if already done, I haven't looked through all the pages yet.)
> Gotta love the penguins.
> 
> HAHA I SWEAR! Such a good choice!


I got this give me a sec


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, since no one had the fortitude to get a real furry, and I can't come up with anything that isn't way, *way* beyond your collective comfort zones, I'll give it to the penguin outfit.

And if it takes more than the weekend to get a pic on a drag strip, you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

He said racetrack or dragstrip and well I got the racetrack done when we did a meet early this year at Watkins Glen International. Took a few laps on the track and then others did more and I had to leave for work :/ Anyways if this works let me know and I will come up with something


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

If that will suffice as a challenge win, i propose the new challenge

*Your car in front of a historic building*

Should be easy enough


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Penguin out fit . Dang Dog Kiss a Frog , preferably not Kermit , he does not like furries either .
I am still waiting on that pic of smurfettes on roller blades , skates or what ever type of skate in Bikinis of coarse !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> If that will suffice as a challenge win, i propose the new challenge
> 
> *Your car in front of a historic building*
> 
> Should be easy enough












Second oldest continually operating business in town. The building itself has been rebuilt after a fire, but it is in the original site.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You car looks like a ninja, matches with everything lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I saw racetrack is a win, as is Jon's entry!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

In honor of summertime, the next challenge shall be your Cruze next to an (open) ice cream shop! Bonus points for your Cruze licking it's favorite frozen treat (in front of lower grill)!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Originator Makes his appearance ! COOL .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

brian v said:


> The Originator Makes his appearance ! COOL .


Well rules haven't been followed probably the reason. 

Honestly I think the thread is funner this way but its up to the OP.

Aaron, haven't forgot about the pm... Ok I did forget but I'll get to it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol. The point of the game is to go out and drive your car to meet the challenge. 

Next challenge:*Your cruze with a fountain or waterfall.*


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Guess I'll be heading to the local watering hole tonight..... lol


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will see if I can get this tonight when I get out of work


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Lol. The point of the game is to go out and drive your car to meet the challenge.
> 
> Next challenge:*Your cruze with a fountain or waterfall.*


Bump for a 2 week long challenge


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Will a bird bath suffice ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Bump for a 2 week long challenge


I completely forgot about it. Give me 40 minutes and I'll have this in the books.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Some things came up at work and I was a little later than expected, but I didn't forget.

View attachment 21138



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Right on Jon! Next challenge?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Some things came up at work and I was a little later than expected, but I didn't forget.
> 
> View attachment 21138
> 
> ...



Awesome picture as always Jon!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny story, that's actually taken going into the (one way) exit of a bank drive-thru. I'm not sure how the bank stays in business though, because very few cars come through there.

Next challenge: She likes to have large objects stuck in her rear, right? Stuff the largest random thing you can find into the trunk, it must stick out with the trunk lid open, and take a picture. Please also disclose what the object is so we don't have a page full of people guessing what it is.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would be all over this but I don't want to risk scratching my NEW car. I wanted to get in on the game, I suppose I could photoshop the exercise bike into the trunk, lol.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The woman unit had this idea


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Funny ! Is that your nose next to the woman unit ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> The woman unit had this idea
> View attachment 21242


Haha! Next challenge!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That would be a hilarious sight on the road. Or have her hands tied behind her back and then when you go get gas, have her jump out of the trunk and take off running. Record it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> That would be a hilarious sight on the road. Or have her hands tied behind her back and then when you go get gas, have her jump out of the trunk and take off running. Record it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I actually did something like that in highschool, rode in my buddies trunk then popped out when he stopped at a stop light.

I told they lady I needed something large and awkward to stick out of my trunk and she said "me?"

Next challenge take a picture of your cruse next to a large stadium.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't mind the finger tip in the picture was trying to take this quick and on my phone


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good enough for me! Next

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

New challenge: a pic next to our younger brother the Sonic, preferably modded in some way

Couldn't remember if it's been done before. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

On a side note, I went to a Sonic drive-in yesterday and the servers were all wearing roller blades. I believe it was one of the recent challenges to get a pic with one of them. I knew it was over so I didn't try. It was the Sonic in Birch Run, MI


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Would a Spark count?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

JayZee said:


> On a side note, I went to a Sonic drive-in yesterday and the servers were all wearing roller blades. I believe it was one of the recent challenges to get a pic with one of them. I knew it was over so I didn't try. It was the Sonic in Birch Run, MI


Chicken:sad010:


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

IROC I would say that if no one gets a sonic by friday, then you are the winner and can choose the next challenge


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds good to me! And the Spark is somewhat modded! Haha


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> Chicken:sad010:


Ill be to Birch Run this Thurs/Fri. Maybe Ill get a chance and get a pic for ya guys


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll be heading back North Friday on my way home. 

If I have time, I'll stop and have dinner.


----------



## eabavlos (Jul 17, 2013)

Does this count? you can see the back side of my cruze in the mirror








sent from my cruze doing 90 on the freeway all gas no brakes


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its a little over a month old, but was a little meet-up with Preloader from the sonic forums:










And yes I didn't have my rack on at the time, sorta disappointed about that personally.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a win, next challenge Justin!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Those wheels... Yeah whats next on the list?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Next Challenge: Night time scenic picture, like your Cruze up in the mountains overlooking a city[lights]. Must have the lights visible in the background along with a) what mountain road/hwy you're on b) name of the cities your Cruze is overlooking.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

isnt that a little unfair for people that live in a flat part of the US...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

APCruze said:


> isnt that a little unfair for people that live in a flat part of the US...


I'm sure you can still find a picture overlooking a small town or something. Just need to prove that you have no big cities near you


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Guess I'm out for this one too.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

All I got is corn and flat land 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a lot of big cities around me, but no hills big enough to prove it :[


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB renting crane.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> BRB renting crane.


Building a large jump... Action shot time 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurf is exited he finally got one , he wants to savor this win for a while . 
Now that this new challenge has come along I miss my old 4x4 that took me off road to gaze at the stars .
Dang no mountains here in chi town either . Will a skyscraper suffice ? Looking down at the city and lake Michigan ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it really that flat for you guys out there? Wow thats weird because I remember seeing mountains/hills during my trip. I mean not in Texas/Nebraska, but there were still mountains haha.

Ok, if you live near a big city, if you can get a pic of your Cruze with the city's skyline behind it, thats good enough. I guess I'm just too used to going up Skyline every weekend to look over the bay.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB STOPPING TRAFFIC.

Jk i feel like annoying Smurf today.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And you did not get those pics of the wind surfers YET ! That is such an awesome sight .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> And you did not get those pics of the wind surfers YET ! That is such an awesome sight .


I had a pic taken by a friend, but he has yet to send it to me to post. I doubt I'll be back up to Skyline until Saturday night but we'll see. I just cant believe how hard this challenge is, I thought there were more hills/mountains out there in the US, but I guess we all live in flat land or something.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I wasn't scared! LOL


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Blah wish iPhone had a like button ... Where is the laptop


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

As requested by Gandalf, Me sitting on the hood of the CTS up at Skyline 2 nights ago:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tranquility !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 26282


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Welp, I guess I'll change the challenge since apparently its insanely hard. How about, in the spirit of football & to sort of kick off the season; your Cruze at a tailgate, your Cruze decked out with decals/flags, or you and your sunday crew around your Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Welp, I guess I'll change the challenge since apparently its insanely hard. How about, in the spirit of football & to sort of kick off the season; your Cruze at a tailgate, your Cruze decked out with decals/flags, or you and your sunday crew around your Cruze.


College football, so Saturday 

This was actually the first game of the season (at Redskins stadium).



















Let's go...Hokies!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Red solo cup, I fill you up. Let's have a partaaayyyy!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats good enough for me J, next challenge!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your doing it wrong J , you need a hibachi for the dogs and tasty hamburgers . I could assume eco and Danný did not make they're appearance . So you could not possibly know what has happened to Francis ! ​ Hokies win ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

brian v said:


> View attachment 26282


Well said.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Next challenge: your Cruze in a historic town (ex. Old Town Alexandria, Old City Philidelphia, etc.), or near a national landmark, or near a national historic place. 



> Hokies win?


Nope. Alabama "rolled tide" right over us. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Aw I live near coral gables... bunch of historical places there. Brb putting chevy logo on 3er

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Aw I live near coral gables... bunch of historical places there. Brb putting chevy logo on 3er


You know I was thinking about it. What if we changed the rules where you came up with all the challenges? Since you no longer have a Cruze you cant participate in the challenges, but if you kept posting them, you could still participate while sort of self-moderating/regulating the game to make sure it runs smoother. Then keep a tally in a post for who's won a challenge, and how many they've won over time.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

This ^


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Next challenge: your Cruze in a historic town (ex. Old Town Alexandria, Old City Philidelphia, etc.), or near a national landmark, or near a national historic place.


I'll do it Friday if no one does it by then, got a great place.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

After the current challenge we'll see how people feel with the rule change. If enough people agree we'll close this thread and open a new one in the Off-Topic Sub Forum, as with the amount of traffic this Sub-Forum gets, its a little more suited for that one, and wont be shoved to page 2 after a couple hours.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Next challenge: your Cruze in a historic town (ex. Old Town Alexandria, Old City Philidelphia, etc.), or near a national landmark, or near a national historic place.
> 
> 
> Nope. Alabama "rolled tide" right over us.
> ...


Would historic Route 66 count.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Would historic Route 66 count.


Sure. Even better if its near a Rt 66 sign. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> sure. Even better if its near a rt 66 sign.
> 
> 
> sent from autoguide.com app


brb


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So this is our Historic Route 66 Sign we are rebuilding our downtown right now it is one big homeless shelter.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

winner winner


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So this is our Historic Route 66 Sign we are rebuilding our downtown right now it is one big homeless shelter.
> 
> View attachment 27450


Perfect! Your challenge!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Next challenge is your Cruze in front of an amusement park sign.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Next challenge is your Cruze in front of an amusement park sign.


Crap, I won't be at Cedar Point until the 21st of September!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Next challenge is your Cruze in front of an amusement park sign.


Water park count? The next time I'll be heading past King's Dominion and Busch Gardens will be in 2 weeks...and in another car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Water park count? The next time I'll be heading past King's Dominion and Busch Gardens will be in 2 weeks...and in another car.


Yes sir summer time its a plus.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Busch Gardens Justin?!?! Can i go ! Can i go!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Busch Gardens Justin?!?! Can i go ! Can i go!


There's one in your own state!

But if you're ever up here, I'd definitely go.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> There's one in your own state!
> 
> But if you're ever up here, I'd definitely go.


Sounds like a date

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Roccityroller said:


> Sounds like a date
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII





jblackburn said:


> There's one in your own state!
> 
> But if you're ever up here, I'd definitely go.


Lol... I am taken Roccity. 

Busch Gardens is that one amusement park that will never get old down here.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Should a went when I was working in Williamsburg, unfortunately the day I finished work early there I was a fail and fell asleep at 2pm right when I got back. Also I hate going places alone. 







Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Lol... I am taken Roccity.
> 
> Busch Gardens is that one amusement park that will never get old down here.



Dude why don't you three get a pic at ROccity . Mission accomplished .


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

This isn't fair to people who may not be allowed within a mile of schools, playgrounds, amusement parks, etc. 


That's why Brians out

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Next challenge is your Cruze in front of an amusement park sign.





















Finally got out here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Amusing !


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I had one but it wasn't of the sign so I didn't post it.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok Jblackburn next challenge.

And rmass you should have posted it. that way if no one got the challenge you would win for getting the closest. it keeps the game from dragging on for two weeks on one challenge


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Next challenge: your/a friends pet riding in your Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Next challenge: your/a friends pet riding in your Cruze.


Lol ill pass on this one so we don't go back and forth but Rocky my Basset hound loves riding in my passenger seat.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Next challenge: your/a friends pet riding in your Cruze.


My dogs love car rides. They have their own seat belt harnesses lol. 


And I like Smurf's idea of having iKerm do the challenges, if that's cool?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

RRRiBBiTT your up.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How about we let his beamer in on the fun instead. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is the idea Mick .... Beamer where are you ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> How about we let his beamer in on the fun instead.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree with this. But only because he picked a sexy beast of a car to replace the Cruze with. 

Just don't send him anywhere it might be drowned. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep cars don't swim well !


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> How about we let his beamer in on the fun instead.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm all for that as well. That being said...

*NEXT CHALLENGE: YOUR CRUZE/3 SERIES CAMOUFLAGED WITH IT'S BACKGROUND
(WHITE CRUZE / WHITE BACKGROUND, RED CRUZE / RED BACKGROUND, ETC.)
NEW PICTURES ONLY!*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not
View attachment 29370
ok ok she likes to float !like this


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay ... I know I got rid of my 2012 Eco, but can I play in these "reindeer games" using my Volt? (a.k.a. Sparky)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol thanks guys.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> *NEW PICTURES ONLY!*


Define new...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Define new...


They have to be taken post challenge.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to see octane camouflage his lime green wheel covered cruzen to pull this challenge off !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> I would like to see octane camouflage his lime green wheel covered cruzen to pull this challenge off !


That's easy! All he has to do is find a Lime Squeeze Green Fiesta to park in front of.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny can you dig it ! Now Go camo yer 3 series !!!!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Do we have another challenge?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah ! Now Make 1 UP Autumn .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Iroc would you mind making another challenge if nobody finishes ? 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think that if it was going to be done it would have been done by now so a new challenge sounds good to me


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got the perfect place to snap a photo of my Cruze camouflaged. Will post tomorrow to keep this game going.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you see me now? 










Let's see a photo of your Cruze next to a police car


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> Can you see me now?


Hurray, we have a winner!

Your turn to pick a challenge, sir.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Let see a photo of a Cruze next to a police car.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

This should work, it has two police cars plus the cruze...


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Works for me. Doubled the challenge! 

Your pick!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say lets see a Cruze being waxed,(you do not have to be in the photo) Must have dried wax on the Cruze to show it is actually being waxed and not just standing by it with a towel in hand. Wash and wax soap does not count.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

APCruze said:


> I would say lets see a Cruze being waxed,(you do not have to be in the photo) Must have dried wax on the Cruze to show it is actually being waxed and not just standing by it with a towel in hand. Wash and wax soap does not count.


I'm out for another 2 weeks. I just did mine today....


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> I'm out for another 2 weeks. I just did mine today....


I just did mine last weekend, thats what gave me the idea.


----------



## EarleenMccown (Sep 2, 2013)

looks an interesting game to me, i need to play it now could u send us some links to download this game version, that would surely help me in getting it up


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

EarleenMccown said:


> looks an interesting game to me, i need to play it now could u send us some links to download this game version, that would surely help me in getting it up


A Picture challenge is given (example last challenge was your cruze with a police car), who ever is able to get the photo with their cruze wins the challenge,(i posted a photo of my cruze with a police car) then the winner gives the new challenge. (new challenge is Cruze being waxed as posted near the top of this page) 

Only other rule is the picture has to be taken after the challenge has been posted, you can not use previously taken photo's.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Went from a PT Cruiser to a Chevy Cruze.... lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Been a few days and no action. Hey guys, I have a big request to ask. 

As many of the long time members and admins know, I currently don't own a cruze but have been a long time contributing member since 2011 and hope to eventually purchase a cruze. With that said, I was wondering if I too could give/pick the Cruze picture challenges? I know it would technically go against the original rules since I don't own a cruze and usually the challenge winners give the next challenge, but this could be another awesome way I could live viciously through you guys and your pictures until I can buy my Cruze, haha!

I've got a lot of really good challenge ideas, so let me know what you guys think? I don't know who originally started the thread and who has the power to say yes or no, so whoever that person is, just let me know either way. Thanks guys and hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

While I dont have the power to yay or nay it I am for letting you play. we are all car enthusiasts and will be fine to have another car on here (what kind do you got?) Sooo I say go for it man and help this thread keep moving. we tend to stall on some challenges (like this one)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Since you are me first real bud errr , second just remembered Smurf or Boats was first er even the X something or other .what is the challenge that you would like to propose Starks .


and if it is OK with the other players to this thread .

Shoot we erged Danny and he shows up in a jalopy !


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm out, unless you call that stuff at a car wash wax.:stoner:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

With the summer winding down and the Farmer's Market season coming to an end (I think), I would like to propose that the next challenge be: 

*A picture of your Cruze at your local Farmers Market. Obviously this picture should be taken when your selected Farmers Market is actually open, and if possible try to get the sign of your selected Farmers Market in the picture (but not necessary to win the challenge).

** Granted, most Farmers Markets are open on Saturdays only (although some are open during the week), so if someone wants to submit another challenge that they think can be completed prior to next Saturday, that would be cool with me. THANKS FOR LETTING ME JOIN IN ON THE FUN!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow not so fast you have to perform the last challenge first . so go get that bucket of soap and wash and wax yer car . do not forget to upload those pics . 

We like pics too .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Wow not so fast you have to perform the last challenge first . so go get that bucket of soap and wash and wax yer car . do not forget to upload those pics .
> 
> We like pics too .


Haha, are people actually still going to try and complete the previous picture challenge? Brian V, I live in an apartment complex, so the only wash my Nissan altima with 200,000 miles gets is when I take it to a touchless care wash (which isn't very often) and unfortunately i don't care enough about its appearance at this point to wax it, haha! 

But I did ask if we could move on from the previously posted challenge and if i could make up a new one since it didn't seem like anyone was going to do it or was interested in doing it. We need to keep the challenges fresh and moving.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Starks, first of all... Wow man! Almost 2000 posts and you don't own a Cruze? That's dedication right there,, hats off to you.

Second, I think you like Danny are the exception to the "Cruze" picture game so feel free to join in with whatever you're driving. 

My thought is that the person who actually win the challenge should put up the next challenge. But you're welcome to recommend you're ideas if challenger has a hard time thinking of something interesting or it's too hard of a challenge.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wash and wax that car that is the stipulation period . I drove 20 some odd miles to downtown chicago to take pics of my cruzen with the water tower of old Chicago . 
Get to shining starks . I do not mind you playing , but you have to participate in the challenges posted by the previous winner . Gotta follow how Aaron set the Game up .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I'm out for this challenge then. I guess I'll have to wait to contribute.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like rain here tomorrow so I probably won't be shining the IT .
I do think the local farmers market is open though , so I think I will get a pic just for ya 
Starks .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I may have something to further this challenge tomorrow. My Ellie needs a good cleaning and there's spots all over the hood that need a good waxing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tater are you implying that you Just might get starks to wash and wax Ellie ?
Cool .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Tater are you implying that you Just might get starks to wash and wax Ellie ?
> Cool .


I mean, if he's offering! I know he loves Cruzen and all...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I mean, if he's offering! I know he loves Cruzen and all...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


It's a sub mini Cruze meet. Would join in if I was still a NoVa resident. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AbxDK (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't wait till end of october. Then I be able to join you guys in this funny picture game  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

APCruze said:


> I would say lets see a Cruze being waxed,(you do not have to be in the photo) Must have dried wax on the Cruze to show it is actually being waxed and not just standing by it with a towel in hand. Wash and wax soap does not count.


Alright here we go. 

Wash









Wax









Done 









Starks, next challenge is yours buddy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing but sunshine . you the man J .​

2 weeks and no wax to be seen , along come starks to the rescue and walla  j gets the win . you VirginA boys know how to stick together .............


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job on getting the challenge J and great pics! Thanks for granting me the honor of picking the the next challenge even though you won! 

With the summer winding down and the Farmer's Market season coming to an end (I think), I would like to propose that the next challenge be: 

*A picture of your Cruze at your local Farmers Market. Obviously this picture should be taken when your selected Farmers Market is actually open, and if possible try to get the sign of your selected Farmers Market in the picture (but not necessary to win the challenge).

* Granted, most Farmers Markets are open on Saturdays only (although some are open during the week), so if someone wants to submit another challenge that they think can be completed prior to next Saturday, that would be cool with me. THANKS FOR LETTING ME JOIN IN ON THE FUN!!*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nice job on getting the challenge J and great pics! Thanks for granting me the honor of picking the the next challenge even though you won!
> 
> With the summer winding down and the Farmer's Market season coming to an end (I think), I would like to propose that the next challenge be:
> 
> ...


Mine around here is on Thursday. But it's long closed up by the time I get home.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks is going to have to go to his Farmers Market with that car of his and pick me up a bushel of apples to make some cider ..


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hard cider?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody taking a visit to their local farmers market today, so they can win this picture challenge? Brian V?

My wife and I just did our grocery shopping yesterday at Martin's, so I don't have a true need to go to my local farmers market, but i guess i could just roll up, snap a picture and just leave, lol! I would likely get so many strange looks, haha!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A pic is a pic Starks , Don't be Scared !

I really Like Cider , Hard or Soft Either is just alright with Me .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hard or Soft Either is just alright with Me .


Yupp, that's what she said!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Probably going shopping tomorrow but not sure if I will be going near the farmers market, plus I have no idea for a new challenge


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang I was near one today! I even stared at it. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The USDA hosts a farmers market every week. Unfortunately, my Cruze is usually 15 miles away. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Though it was raining hard today, I went ahead and ran up the road to my local farmers market and snapped a few pictures. Not the best pictures but given the weather and the location, i got what i could without looking all weird, haha! 

For those of you who don't know, since I don't own a Cruze, I was grandfathered in to do these Cruze picture challenges with my current car. 

So here ya go (I'm submitting a couple extra)...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks that is tooo cooool .. Next Challenge !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

_NEXT CHALLENGE IS:_ *Post a picture of your cruze parked near or under a big willow tree. *


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> _NEXT CHALLENGE IS:_ *Post a picture of your cruze parked near or under a big willow tree. *


Don't have any near me...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You do have Eucalyptus Trees and they are very similar !
So stop Smurfboarding and Find a willow tree . Check the Sac , San Joaquin Valley !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> _NEXT CHALLENGE IS:_ *Post a picture of your cruze parked near or under a big willow tree. *


Had 5 in my backyard as a kid...they were slowly taken out by hurricanes/ice storms.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for one, I know there have got to be some around here.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, my next door neighbors had one in their yard when I was growing up. It was close to the fence that divided our yards and so, a lot of the willow's branches hung over on our side.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nobody lives near any Willow trees, so they can win this challenge?! 

I know they (willows) can be few and far between, but I'm sure someone can get a picture of their Cruze near or under a willow tree.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Worst case scenario we could always change it to an old very large tree ...?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I know they (willows) can be few and far between, but I'm sure someone can get a picture of their Cruze near or under a willow tree.


The ones I know are on the shore of a lake in front of houses. So if the Cruze were amphibious...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No willow trees down here, that i know of...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Trees what are trees lol I have a few.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 100+ yr old trees near me lol. In fact at my job there is one (flamboyan).


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Trees what are trees lol I have a few.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Tumble weeds and cactus maybe


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jvegas04 said:


> Tumble weeds and cactus maybe


I got shot ton of tumble weeds


Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do I need to pick a new challenge? Any Louisiana members? There's a lot of willow trees in Louisiana right?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Or you can change it to a very obvious old tree in town lol 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Or you can change it to a very obvious old tree in town lol
> 
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


lol, why, you got a tree in mind?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No palm trees ! Banana nut are allowed ,even an Eucalyptus .


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

How about a big old oak tree? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> How about a big old oak tree?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey man, that works for me! Great picture, especially because it didn't look like anyone was going to get a picture with a big willow tree. Next challenge goes to you sir!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

It's the tree in my backyard, drops acorns and sap all over at the moment. 

Next: your cruze in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

My next door neighbor is haunting me every day we look at that mess , does it count ?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

1 sec.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> 1 sec.


AWESOME PIC! ****, I wish I would have held out a little longer to see if someone was actually going to get a pic with a willow tree. Hopefully you can win the current challenge so you can pick the next one. Is that your cruze in the pic?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep in all her baldtireness. :rotate: 

I haven't been on here lately or I would of posted sooner.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I avoid haunted places. Prefer non haunted places. Or if someone can get into that nude haunted one lol. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I avoid haunted places. Prefer non haunted places. Or if someone can get into that *nude haunted one lol.
> *
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


Brings a hole new feeling to decapitated.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Besides the strips on the beach that have haunted houses, it'll likely be a couple more weeks before towns start doing haunted houses and haunted hayrides right, or have they already started?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a bunch in my area that started this weekend! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Neighbors place Ha Ha
View attachment 38817


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Does an abandoned bordered up section of town count? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Farmboy said:


> Brings a hole new feeling to decapitated.


This made me cringe.



Merc6 said:


> Does an abandoned bordered up section of town count?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Would you sleep in it? If not then i suppose


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Any luck anyone?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I got this haunted house, for the first time ever I'll go to the winchester mystery house and take a pic tomorrow if I have any free time.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Catch a "ghost".


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So a bump to get this thread up top. New challenge time?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody making an attempt to get this challenge? If not, should another challenge be selected?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I pmed Aaron to post new challenge. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Post a picture of your Cruze with carved pumpkins. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

How bout a beautiful Corvette in front of some gigantic Halloween decorations?

I know it's not a challenge winner, but eh.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> How bout a beautiful Corvette in front of some gigantic Halloween decorations?




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Don't think balloons are carved


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Whose got this challenge beat?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I can do it with a 2 story dinosaur in a few more days...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's mine! 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Here's mine!
> View attachment 44689
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Someone finally did it!

Trevor, next one's yours!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Winner winner chicken dinner ...

Post up a new challenge


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally the challenge can stop haunting us.

(no pun)


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome! Lol well I don't know if this has been done yet but post a picture of your Cruze strategically camouflaged by your surroundings. No that doesn't mean take a picture of your black Cruze at midnight lol. Have fun. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It has been offered before, but its still a decent challenge. Hold on, time to go find a giant, metal wall somewhere. That or a bunch of silver cars lined up together.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha okay I thought it sounded interesting. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Those with the autumn metallic cruzes should be able to easily win the current challenge due to all the Fall foliage.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Agreed! Bump! Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well see ya next year guys and gals . Unless smurf finds a silver wall with smurfboards on it . I'm calling the Smurfettes .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Any luck with the challenge guys??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I forgot all about this game. Maybe I should try participating.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Participate Mick , We won't bite . did the Smurf get it yet ..​Smurf you still at IT .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, forgot all about it too.

This thread is full of win, but also full of fail.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

What is the current picture challenge?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome! Lol well I don't know if this has been done yet but post a picture of your Cruze strategically camouflaged by your surroundings. No that doesn't mean take a picture of your black Cruze at midnight lol. Have fun. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its hard to find a giant silver wall near my new house lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Or a black wall lol...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CAMO!?!

Which one's mine?!?!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd consider that a win, what does everyone else say?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

YUP. Post a challenge J


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Next challenge:

Fall-related Cruze picture (quick! before it's gone).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB chasing turkeys... STAY STILL DAMNIT

Trees down here are still green


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang..lol well this is a no go for me! Good luck every body!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> CAMO!?!
> 
> Which one's mine?!?!



Could it be the third 1 on the left ?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> Fall-related Cruze picture (quick! before it's gone).


Its gone here! we have snow and cold


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know the camouflage challenge is done but would this have worked? Took it a couple min ago.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

So what's the next challenge

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> So what's the next challenge
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



I believe this is the current...




jblackburn said:


> Next challenge:
> 
> Fall-related Cruze picture (quick! before it's gone).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I bet someone tomorrow will win, since everyone is eating turkey. Except me, i want steak.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So who's got this today? Lol


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Or we could have jblackburn post a new challenge


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Or you to mugs can get off of yer duffs and capture a pic or 2 .


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

there is no fall here anymore we are into winter and everything is white at the moment


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> there is no fall here anymore we are into winter and everything is white at the moment


Cruze with Christmas lights then!

Boo winter. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tonight ill snap a shot. They aren't pretty but Christmas lights are Christmas lights

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Really ! Danny is Going outside to capture a pic of the Beachfront Christmas Lights Cool .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Soo... I got home late, 6 beers hit hard, and a box of pizza. Tonight guys, tonight lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Soo... I got home late, 6 beers hit hard, and a box of pizza. Tonight guys, tonight lol


No excuses lol! That's funny though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny when it's the weekend but Monday + gym in the morning + major headache + work = FML lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Does this work.... Cause if not I don't want to go back to this guys house, he was really mad a stranger pulled into his yard, lol


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Does this work.... Cause if not I don't want to go back to this guys house, he was really mad a stranger pulled into his yard, lol


Ha ha nice I think it should count

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> Ha ha nice I think it should count
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This deserves a "bravery" award at least.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say your Cruze next to a Christmas tree, Menorah or Draydel. If it's lights are on that's a bonus, and being transported on the Cruze qualifies.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Cause if not I don't want to go back to this guys house, he was really mad a stranger pulled into his yard, lol


Hahahahahaha, double points for that alone.



> I would say your Cruze next to a Christmas tree, Menorah or Draydel. If it's lights are on that's a bonus, and being transported on the Cruze qualifies.


Too bad I'm borrowing a friends SUV to get my tree this weekend. Oh well...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

APCruze said:


> I would say your Cruze next to a Christmas tree, Menorah or Draydel. If it's lights are on that's a bonus, and being transported on the Cruze qualifies.


Well so I have to drive I front of a window lol how about a front yard tree with lights.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We still want to see Danny on the Beach with Christmas lights !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rats! I passed one the other day in Bentlyville. It's gonna be off by the time I get off work. Gonna go for it in the am if nobody takes the pic 1st. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Hahahahahaha, double points for that alone.
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm borrowing a friends SUV to get my tree this weekend. Oh well...


so when you get homes and are putting the stand on take a picture with the cruze next to it before carrying it inside.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well so I have to drive I front of a window lol how about a front yard tree with lights.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


as long as it's a Christmas tree and not just a tree with lights. Trying to keep the Christmas theme going.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Rats! I passed one the other day in Bentlyville. It's gonna be off by the time I get off work. Gonna go for it in the am if nobody takes the pic 1st.
> 
> View attachment 50545
> 
> ...


i would say if it's not complete in a few days then as long as this was from within your car it will count but let's try first to see the outside of the car with the tree. And at least you know where to go to get the photo again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm going to try in a few mins. I'm trying to remeber if that tree is located within the Police Vehicles Only section. That pic is City Hall.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's off, gonna try 11 pm est tonight 









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New challenge take a pic in front or near one of these signs. I took a pic in the event this takes too long



















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang! I don't know where any of those signs are at around me! Looks like I'm out of this one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea I know there are not any of those signs around my city, I'm out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I figured this would happen and took a pic by both of them. I may add another sign in give me a few to find it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the best I got:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> View attachment 50929
> 
> 
> View attachment 50937
> ...


*Sign added*










Something like this or equivalent crossing a border. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny you have to find a sign on the Beach NOW !
Matt are there any of those signs in Iowa ? Take a look around when you finish with that wrench in your hand ... 

I will have to keep a sharp eye out for one of those exit stage left signs .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well if somebody texts me at 6:00 PM on Saturday i can get a "welcome to Miami Beach' Or "welcome to hollywood beach" sign lol... Depends the route i take. I have proven my self twice sober and drunk that my memory sucks.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny this is your Text at 6 .. so get er done ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL Let me know If I need to post a pic, didn't realize how hard this was when I decided before I could find a lit tree.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Any luck with the next challenge guys??


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

What is the challenge at the moment or are we waiting for a new one

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> *Sign added*
> 
> View attachment 50969
> 
> ...





nike12000 said:


> What is the challenge at the moment or are we waiting for a new one
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ready for me to post a pic and claim sublime fan the next challenger up?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Ready for me to post a pic and claim sublime fan the next challenger up?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I would say so, the challenge has been up for 10 days with no luck. It would keep the game moving, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> I would say so, the challenge has been up for 10 days with no luck. It would keep the game moving, but thats just my opinion


Yeah no fun if this thread dies for months at at time. 
















Sunline, have at it! 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny it is up to you to get a pic of the Beach off of Hollyweid Florida ...

NOw hurry up !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wont be able to make it lol. My wife has been sick and so have I...

I am going to sticky this... Andrei, Mike or Dave if you dont think its worthy unsticky... this should get this game going strong! 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I am going to have to drive to a beachfront Hotel on a Boarder of the United States and Canada to get this 1 Done .... Dang you Dawgs have to learn how to Kiss a Frog .


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well currently we are challenge-less. Sunline where are you we need a new challenge


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline said this:



> Cruze by a tennis court. Simply because I just passed one...


Gogogogo

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With snow on it !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Sunline said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks Danny!

Bonus points for hot tennis girls playing with their balls on the court. Snow or no snow. Snow+short tennis skirts=double points.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The weekend is here, come on guys... I won't be near a tennis court till Tuesday when i have to go to that park to play baseball!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I can get one today  sadly my girlfriend will not be in the picture for you Jon..lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Will this work? Lol. Tennis court is on the right side lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Winner winner chicken dinner. Post next challenge . My head hurts looking at the picture


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol sorry, the next one is take a picture of your Cruze in front of the sunrise. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Kobalt. Winner announces the challenge 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

*POST A PICTURE AFTER HITTING A SCHOOL BUS AT 50mph
*
http://goo.gl/KEaI6U


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that didn't look pleasant lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

KOBALT said:


> *POST A PICTURE AFTER HITTING A SCHOOL BUS AT 50mph
> *
> http://goo.gl/KEaI6U


Brb passing away in the name of the game.

Btw Kobalt. That Cobalt doesnt look too bad after the accident lol.

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL. It came through the front winshield and driver side window. The big tail end behind the rear wheels. Tboned it. They were at at fault. Another car slid sideways into them. Knocked off my driver's door lock and scuffed my seat belt bracket next to my shoulder. Also, scrapped the top of my dash by the instrument cluster. My knuckles were scuffed up from the windshield glass. I was more pissed that it was 6am and the top of my travel coffee, which was still almost full, was filled with broken bits of tempered glass.

Seat belts rule. 

Totaled. for frame issues.

EDIT: Sorry Kermit. Went back a couple pages and didn't see anything. Thought I'd just bump it with some humor.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KOBALT said:


> *POST A PICTURE AFTER HITTING A SCHOOL BUS AT 50mph
> *
> http://goo.gl/KEaI6U


Should have just drove on the sidewalk around it like that one lady did who works for the police department. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

trevor_geiger said:


> Lol sorry, the next one is take a picture of your Cruze in front of the sunrise.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Put a reminder hopefully when I get out of gym its not too late for it lol. Tomorrow



KOBALT said:


> EDIT: Sorry Kermit. Went back a couple pages and didn't see anything. Thought I'd just bump it with some humor.


No worries lol. If you had won, the strip club challenge would have been awesome. Preferably with a dancer nom sayin? 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Put a reminder hopefully when I get out of gym its not too late for it lol. Tomorrow
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Will do!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok well the sun is rising, it is not beautiful because of the garage and when i was looking outside the window and i saw the sun creeping i kept lifting because i was on a roll! (Maxed out today). Not sure if winner but hey it's a start lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm I don't know lol I'd say it counts lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If nobody posts a better one it will do lol. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't seen a sunrise in over a month!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree! Lol.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I see it as I work night shift. It's an horrible sight and causes traffic jams and accidents. I think I should talk to my city councilman about this nuisance. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

KOBALT said:


> Sent from my Note 3


That's a nice Cruze selfie, but it aint no sunrise!

How's this:









-20C (-4F) at 7:20 AM this morning, just before pulling into the parking garage. This is the first clear morning we've had for weeks!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow beautiful shot. For sure you win

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

******* snow this morning, again, got the **** car all dirty, again. FML

Have not had a clear day here in too long. Finally clearing up today, but it wasn't clear this morning when I came in. My luck, like usual, it'll be dark when I leave.

Maybe the world just isn't ready to face me in daylight.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Wow beautiful shot. For sure you win


WOOT! Ok, this is my first time, and I hope I don't screw this up because I haven't read through all 30+ pages of this thread to see what other challenges have taken place.

Here goes...

*Picture of your Cruze with Santa or one of his elves!*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd say that's a fantastic shot. Good job!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Next challenge please lol 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> *Picture of your Cruze with Santa or one of his elves!*


OK, so I guess the time for this one has passed... you all fail! 

How bout this:

*Picture of your Cruze with a skating rink. Bonus points for a rink with actual skating people on it.
*
This can be a skating rink, a frozen river or pond, whatever looks like it's skatable. Go to it!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

We need to awaken this thread again! New challenge perhaps?!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Could it be taken outside of an indoor skating rink?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

That might get you a solid Bronze medal, but if the first two competitors are a no show it's considered a win in my book.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Any luck yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just hit this thread last night! So I stopped on the way home this morning and took my baby "skating"... Well backed her in took at few pics and ran for it! No bonus points for skaters though...but they probably would not have appreciated me on their rink! Don't need a hockey stick up my tailpipe!!!


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Next challenge! Take a skyward picture of your cruze with something in the sky in the background! So lay down point the camera up and get something in the sky. (Ex: Bird, Plane, superman, a cloud, flying pig, whatever!)*


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CyberSpace_7 said:


> So I stopped on the way home this morning and took my baby "skating"... Well backed her in took at few pics and ran for it! No bonus points for skaters though...


Hey, considering how easy the challenge was and how long it took for someone to step up to the plate, I consider that a huge win!

May I suggest that taking a picture of a Cruze and a cloud at the same time might be just a little too easy? Maybe omit that one object from the list of possibilities? Just my opinion. Definitely extra points for the flying pig, though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

HURRAY! Finally a winner!

Also flying pig reminded me of how much I used to love this show.


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok no clouds...unless its shaped like a flying pig...:storm:


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

It may not be "up up and away" high, but if you look up from my Cruze you will find my town's water tower.










Adam


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well that works then... Arodenhiser choose the next challenge!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow... previous challenge stood for over a month and now this one falls in 3 hours 15 minutes!


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

*Okay! Suggested by my 6 year son. Let's get a picture of your Cruze and wildlife. No pets allowed. Even if your dog is 4 feet tall and mistaken for a pony it doesn't count. Good luck. 

Adam*


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

To bad it's not summer this would be a breeze! I'd go out and take a picture of the dead bugs in the grill!  Which brings up a good point! Does road kill count!?!? Hehehe


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I think if you found the road kill it would be okay  Don't go hunting with your Cruze unless Ten Nugent is your wing man.. 

The bug comment made me think of my wife's Mitsy after a drive from Nova Scotia to Niagara Falls this past summer.











This picture dose NOT count. The game is still on.

Adam


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Does the wildlife need to be whole, in part, or part of?? I park my car under a tree and there's usually a lot of bird droppings on it if that counts??

Edit: parking lot and it's my assigned parking spot.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Deer encounter tonight.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Absolutely awesome! Your up next, what's the next challenge.

P.S. Before I clicked on the thumbnail I feared a collision. Happy to see the picture.


Adam


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Your car next to a police vehicle.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Marked or unmarked unit?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Deer encounter tonight.
> View attachment 60441


Wow, awesome timing!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Marked or unmarked unit?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would think it has to be obvious it's a police cruiser.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes marked please! Said vehicle bc we have some police suvs here. Doesnt have to be a car but no traffic or dare vehicles.

Yeah I saw those crossing the road, said oh **** thats the challenge, fiance was like wtf, I stop jump out and get the pic!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you get extra points if you are pulled over by one? Lol and nice that's funny. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice! Your challenge!


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Get a shot of a Cruze with a cruise ship


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

HoPo99 said:


> Get a shot of a Cruze with a cruise ship


Is that even possible?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Is that even possible?


Park with a docked one in sight.

Is it limited to cruise ships specifically, or are large navy ships acceptable? Like a carrier, battleship, etc.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Smurf we expect to see all three from you with in the next day or so since you had to ask ... you know where they are at Right !


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Any big ship will work I suppose


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never been on a cruise so I wasn't quite sure how the parking goes. I guess I figured most people were shuttled to where the ship is docked at.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Does this count? :icon_scratch:



:shipwrecked:
Adam


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Negative


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

HoPo99 said:


> Negative



Ha Ha! I did not think so. That's a wooden puzzle piece from my 16 month old's toys.


This might be a tough one.


Adam


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Best I can manage, my daughter bought it when she went for a "cruise" on its mother last year.
View attachment 60697


----------



## CyberSpace_7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where is our Southern/ Coastal drivers at?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been gone since November but they parked the USS Edson in Bay City a couple years ago. I'll try to get back in the game.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would, but Long Beach/San Diego is too far a drive for a single picture.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Smurf we were thinking that you would have this 1 in the Bag ..


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Added pix to last post. But put them here as well.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome! Your challenge!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I missed a few months but will try this if it hasn't already been done. Might be hard for some in the south.

A picture at a ski lodge, preferably at the bottom of the slope. If you're really awesome and not in jail: a picture of you halfway up the slope in your Cruze.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Hows this?


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Hows this?



How's this? Amazing. Under 2 1/2 hours. I think that's pretty quick.

Adam


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Hows this?
> View attachment 61530


Well done!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

*Your Cruze and an inflated sports dome. *


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> *Your Cruze and an inflated sports dome. *


I think this one might take a while to complete.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

How big is an inflated sports dome? I have never even heard of them before. Maybe a sports dome which had an inflated cost to build?

Just looked it up, neat idea but our climate is not really so bad that we need it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Just looked it up, neat idea but our climate is not really so bad that we need it.


Rub it in...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I think this one might be easy to do tonight. There is one not far from my house.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not a Cruze but just saw this porsche on a ski slope video. Thought it was relevant given the last challenge.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Like I said, easy one for me: Indoor golf dome (driving range)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh. I have never seen anything like that.

Good job, giants. Your turn to pick the challenge.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Huh. I have never seen anything like that.


Wat??? You poor, sheltered soul.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone done a Cruze on the water? I'm not responsible if you drive your cruze into the ocean! I'd like to see a Cruze on a ferry boat.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Anyone done a Cruze on the water? I'm not responsible if you drive your cruze into the ocean! I'd like to see a Cruze on a ferry boat.


Does a frozen lake count?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that challenge had been done (or something very similar to it), but too many posts to go through in order to find it, lol!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just make sure the frozen lake isn't thin ice! Lol


Just Cruzin'


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

ah, you beat me by a few hours. Here's mine anyways. It is part of a local Jewish Community Center. I drove past it, to and from work everyday for about 4 years. I have moved and now live on the other side of the city so I don't see it anymore.





Does frozen over standing water covered street count as "on water?"


Adam


----------



## Prettycoolme209 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is so cool.... whats the next challege? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

arodenhiser said:


> Does frozen over standing water covered street count as "on water?"
> Adam


Frozen works for me. Just make sure its thick enough!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

**** yeah I knew the inflatable sports dome could be done!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Next challenge might be a little hard. A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot.
> 
> Bump i guess no one can get it.
> 
> New Challenge...


This is an old challenge so doesn't count for the game but I couldn't help myself. A fresh billboard went up past week on my route home... an Eco even! 










Sorry got a little excited, back to your regularly schedule program... ice covered road. :smile:


----------



## Prettycoolme209 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing os frozen over here it melts quick can we change the topic?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Prettycoolme209 said:


> Nothing os frozen over here it melts quick can we change the topic?


You ought to try finding frozen water in Australia, 5mm thick on rain puddles in the middle of winter is the best i have ever seen. Oh wait I wonder if they would let me park on an ice skating rink?


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Bump! I don't have my Cruze yet. Y'all had better not end this game before I take delivery in April. :tongue:


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

The game never ends


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Seen this and thought, a Cruze stuck in ice. Not my car and when I zoomed in on it, my second thought was, it's a Toyota, leave it there.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Seen this and thought, a Cruze stuck in ice. Not my car and when I zoomed in on it, my second thought was, it's a Toyota, leave it there.
> 
> View attachment 64394


If you look closely the RHS suspension is damaged because the tyre is sticking out. Aussie.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just refound this thread. since it has been a while should we have giantsnation post a new challenge so that this game can keep moving and since its been almost 20 days since that challenge was posted?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Just refound this thread. since it has been a while should we have giantsnation post a new challenge so that this game can keep moving and since its been almost 20 days since that challenge was posted?


I agree, nothing with ice or snow please!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup, Giants, new challenge please.


----------



## Prettycoolme209 (Mar 11, 2013)

Whats the next challenge... the app doesnt update the thread very often. ... that bites!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I agree, nothing with ice or snow please!


Yep, ice and snow are quickly going away... how about something with a nice springtime theme?


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Yep, ice and snow are quickly going away...


What!?!? Did Ottawa get spared yesterday? Here's what I got overnight after cleaning everything out last night so my wife could get in the garage. 



I wish winter was going away.

Next time I see the *&%$-ing groundhog I'm steering straight for it. :tongue:

Adam


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nah, we got hit too, but not nearly as bad as some places from what I hear. Maybe 4" worth? Hard to tell since the snow in my driveway is deeper than that but it was drifting with the wind.



arodenhiser said:


> Next time I see the *&%$-ing groundhog I'm steering straight for it. :tongue:


I approve.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would like to make a challenge


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> I would like to make a challenge


No problem, just win the next challenge and it's your call!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Whos responsible for making the challenge? y are they slacking


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Yup, Giants, new challenge please.


BUMP! Sending him a PM...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok new challenge. Let's see who can take a picture with the most amount of cruze's. For example I saw 3 on the highway today. That would work.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Ok new challenge. Let's see who can take a picture with the most amount of cruze's. For example I saw 3 on the highway today. That would work.


Are you psychic ?
View attachment 65393
View attachment 65401
here is 4 !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

doesnt it have to be in the same pic?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I would think so... how about we say the first person to show us four Cruzen in one pic wins. Deal?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Different , I was just thinking about his idea the day before last . Multiple Cruzen's 

That is still 4 so I win .
I have a collection of pairs some modded some not !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

And they can't be from a dealership correct? If so that'd be too easy lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are no such stipulations from giantsnation !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

brian v said:


> There are no such stipulations from giantsnation !


Gotta agree with Brian... any rules should be laid out by the challenger at the time the challenge is made.

I drive by a dealer every day but they're not open when I go by in the morning. You guys have until this afternoon to beat me to it!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good one. I wasn't thinking you would take the easy road but I didn't set the ground rules to all is fair. We'll say the winner is the first one to show at least 4 cruzes in 1 picture.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

here is a pic of couple of AZ cruzes six total and growing.
*challenge: cruze next to an exotic car, no dealership. ex: ferrari,lamborghini,viper, extra point for a bugatti*


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

18 of them.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just beat me to it!

Argh! AG app won't let me upload!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

llullo1 said:


> View attachment 65465
> View attachment 65473
> 
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

llullo1 said:


> View attachment 65465
> View attachment 65473
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have a picture of my Cruze next to a Srt Viper, but I can't upload it through my phone lol :/


Just Cruzin'


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Well I have a picture of my Cruze next to a Srt Viper, but I can't upload it through my phone lol :/
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Close enough in my book


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Close enough in my book


Lol I would upload it but I won't have access to a computer till Tuesday night. It says I exceed the quota for to upload every time lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Picture or it never happen. Lol hope nobody gets one by Tuesday 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Alright here are the pictures, lol. Dodge Viper SRT.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Do we have the next challenge?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Take a picture of your Cruze in front of graffiti, colorful and a decent amount of graffiti.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Funny you said this cause Ive been wanting to get a pic infront of this wall thats graffittied. Ive just been waiting for the snow to melt and ground to dry up since its on a buildings back wall. Hope I can get to it before anyone else.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

[QU OTE=AutumnCruzeRS;937529]Funny you said this cause Ive been wanting to get a pic infront of this wall thats graffittied. Ive just been waiting for the snow to melt and ground to dry up since its on a buildings back wall. Hope I can get to it before anyone else.[/QUOTE]

Good luck lol 



Just Cruzin'


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh I really meant to write Yuck .. unless it is a wall of artwork and not grafilthy stuff !


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

Will this work?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice!




discgolfer said:


> will this work?
> 
> View attachment 72049
> 
> View attachment 72057


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

well guess i missed this one. Not really graffitti but artwork. Ill still post the pic I plan on getting.


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> well guess i missed this one. Not really graffitti but artwork. Ill still post the pic I plan on getting.


Yeah I don't think it meets the challenge, but I still wanted to post it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

discgolfer said:


> Yeah I don't think it meets the challenge, but I still wanted to post it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If all graffitti was like that I guess the cleanup bill would be a lot less?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

discgolfer said:


> Will this work?
> 
> View attachment 72049
> 
> View attachment 72057


 I would guess that you completed the challenge in me book . Although I am unsure if that mural is painted on , and probable have to be painted to pass as Graffiti ...


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> I would guess that you completed the challenge in me book . Although I am unsure if that mural is painted on , and probable have to be painted to pass as Graffiti ...


It is painted on, I see it more as a mural also, graffiti is more of a eye sore to the city an this has been there for years. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Will try to get my pic done


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah still looking for more of a graffiti style work here lol, still not a bad shot though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How colorful we talking? I live a few mins from an abandoned city "Literally" but it's not colorful.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just enough to be a lot of lol.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

any luck autumn?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Grafilthy grafilthy whom can find some Grafilthy ! I guess I have to go down to the train crossing and snap a pic of a train with all of the Grafilthy on the sides .


----------



## Cruzeguy1978 (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the stance on your Cruze and the lip kit. Nice!!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> any luck autumn?


Sorry been super busy.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

We still on the graffiti pic? I'll drive down to the abandoned subway in town which is full of it if that's the case. New to the pic game I read the "rules" just correct me if I'm wrong on anything thx fellas this seems fun lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> We still on the graffiti pic? I'll drive down to the abandoned subway in town which is full of it if that's the case. New to the pic game I read the "rules" just correct me if I'm wrong on anything thx fellas this seems fun lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes sir we are lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok time to get into the game!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

How's this?! And sorry I'm new to this game. Now do I give circumstances for the next picture ?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

We'll say that works!

Next challenge is yours to pick, sir.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah it works, nice job. Now you get to pick the next challenge!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Next challenge would be fun to find that exact train car and picture it with your cruze


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok fellas so your cruze with any type of aircraft. Good luck this should be semi challenging. If possible with aircraft in movement of some sort lol but I guess not a necessity. GO!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dude I watch em land all night ! And you don't give me props for the idea of Grafilthy oh well .


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Here we go. Hope this works.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh it looks like i missed the graffiti one lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

Couldnt get anything in the air, the airport here is dead.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I'll be out on this one since I work at the airport. It would be too easy for me


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

A few UFO'S for fun














Mc D's took over the Mothership


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Where are you where you have ufos! Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

cwetherford said:


> Where are you where you have ufos! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm in Roswell, NM

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

What's the next challenge?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

A cruze next to a car/truck from the 1920's 30's must be in running condition, No junkyards. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

BOOYAH


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cwetherford said:


> View attachment 74497
> BOOYAH
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What took you so long?


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

Was you waiting for this challenge lol, nice what year is it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

That was the perfect challenge. My challenge is your cruze by a circus clown.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

It's a 32 chevy


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cwetherford said:


> It's a 32 chevy
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice truck, what engine do you have in it? any chance of some more pictures?


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

2011 silverado 5.3 liter I'll post more pics later.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Love the colour of the paint, seems to have a lot of coats, would be nice if our Cruze was painted as well.


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks I worked hard to get it look that good, I custom made the grill all by my lonesome lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Clown anyone?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

No one clowning around??


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Apparently this one has everyone stumped


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah haha I haven't seen a clown in years...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Would a member of government be classified as a clown?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Would a member of government be classified as a clown?


Hey, I resemble that comment... let me take a selfie with my car.


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Clowns..... Anyone.......


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

A guy on here got multiple pictures with a UFO! How can we not get a clown


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

cwetherford said:


> A guy on here got multiple pictures with a UFO! How can we not get a clown
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


people actually want to see a UFO. lol


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Hey, I resemble that comment... let me take a selfie with my car.


I just got my monitor, please don't


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Calling all Cruzen's . Find a Clown !


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone go find an older mcdonalds that has the clown statue chillin on the bench


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 79042
View attachment 79050
Will this work ?


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

I'll swing by McDonalds after work and get this one out of the way


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got nothing for this. Any luck or should we switch challenges?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They've robbed all the Ronalds here. True story

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> They've robbed all the Ronalds here. True story
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Did they ever catch the Hamburglar and his Frogs ?


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

iKermit said:


> They've robbed all the Ronalds here. True story
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Indeed..I drove by 6 McD's and none of them have Ronald on the outside. Hang on..I think I have an idea.


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Will this work?  http://i.imgur.com/9mJvWZt.jpg


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll see if I can't snag this one


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

scriz said:


> Will this work?  http://i.imgur.com/9mJvWZt.jpg


Tell Ronald to come out!

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

COME ON! This shouldn't be so difficult.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

cwetherford said:


> COME ON! This shouldn't be so difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wish it wasn't!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

How about a pic of my car beside another one just like it I happened to run into just now?


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> How about a pic of my car beside another one just like it I happened to run into just now?


Which one is the clown? :biggrin:

The only clowns I see around here are the guys in Civics and VW's.

Adam


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

arodenhiser said:


> Which one is the clown? :biggrin:
> 
> The only clowns I see around here are the guys in Civics and VW's.
> 
> Adam


You have not met Eddy yet .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pic blue


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

arodenhiser said:


> Which one is the clown? :biggrin:


That would be me, but I had to be behind the camera for the pic... I don't have a tripod for my phone!


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Maybe we should skip this one


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah maybe a new challenge should be posted 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I got you guys. This good enough. Hahaah


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

He levitating too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> View attachment 82962
> 
> 
> I got you guys. This good enough. Hahaah


Looks like a mummified clown, but I think it'll do!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

OK, whoever the wise guy was who made up the clown challenge needs to make another challenge.

No more clowning around!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> OK, whoever the wise guy was who made up the clown challenge needs to make another challenge.
> 
> No more clowning around!


Agreed NEXT CHALLENGE! 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

i just saw this thread, and I like it..Challenge accepted


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> OK, whoever the wise guy was who made up the clown challenge needs to make another challenge.
> 
> 
> No more clowning around!


Just found this thread. Pretty cool. Ill keep eye on for new challenges. Hey blue angel u know any way to get list of attendees for the tour. Wanted to send everyone who hasnt responded a private message


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Next challenge , you in a clown outfit next to your cruzen holding an orange soda ..

Blue Angel has to ware wings on top of a float flying , yeah you can use strings . 

Jon with a girl with boobies . 

Smurf just show up . 

come on guys help me this ,ahh dressed in a different color other than red . 

Parked next to a police cruzer . Extra points if you get a ticket !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Soo... anyone have an easier challenge that doesn't involve algorithms. 

Chevycruzeassembler. PM blue angel

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Or I can just tell you how.

Grab all the user names. Create a new PM and in the TO: enter all the use names and separate them with ";". And send away

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny with mudkips !


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

How about find a cruze diesel and get pic with it. Im out obviously. Haha. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take it the Cruze meet photos is also off limits...


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> How about find a cruze diesel and get pic with it. Im out obviously. Haha.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'll do a selfie with one if I see one

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Or I can just tell you how.
> 
> Grab all the user names. Create a new PM and in the TO: enter all the use names and separate them with ";". And send away
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Thanks. I used ; and it only let me do 5 at a time. Ill remember for next time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Thanks. I used ; and it only let me do 5 at a time. Ill remember for next time.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hmmm... I guess my permission allows for more sorry about that. 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Hmmm... I guess my permission allows for more sorry about that.
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Yep, we mods can message unlimited. General members have to do five at a time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Jon . So I am thinking since me cruzen probably won't break700 miles on a tank full of petrol . I will just have to settle for becoming a MOD and run COTM and MOTM . 

Me first official act would be to Flame j and release that video of Danny making Tater Salad with his forehead ..


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yep, we mods can message unlimited. General members have to do five at a time.


Well I want a discrimination complaint haha. That was some time doing 5 at a time. So wheres the game stopped. Lets get a challenge accepted and get this rollin

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I liked the Police car idea. Bonus points for the "Lights On" on the Police. ha ha 

Adam


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cwetherford said:


> That was the perfect challenge. My challenge is your cruze by a circus clown.


cwetherford, you're up! New challenge please, your clown challenge has officially stumped Cruzetalk!


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok! Since you all give up, let's go with a cruze and a hot air balloon 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This shouldn't be hard at all. Let me find a crane one second

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

:dazed052:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Goofie ball Danny Is Always going to do it , but I am still waiting for a pic to win .


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Let's see those hot air balloons and the cruzes!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cwetherford said:


> Let's see those hot air balloons and the cruzes!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Does a hot air balloon shot from the front seat of a Cruze count?:jump:


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Nope


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Does a hot air balloon shot from the front seat of a Cruze count?:jump:
> 
> View attachment 84554
> 
> ...


Awww you didn't apply yourself... a shot laying down by the front bumper could have gotten it haha


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hah, good luck then!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang j now kermit still has a chance to get er done with a pic of something and a hot air ballon if he blows smoke in it .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Dang j now kermit still has a chance to get er done with a pic of something and a hot air ballon if he blows smoke in it .


Speaking of getting er done, I wonder if Kermie ever got er done in the back of his 3er like he promised, before he got rid of it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well while were yapping these 2 female cruzers need to try some of these challenges . And did you read Mamacruze thread today in the Badlands before it was deleted . Cracked me up she chose to throw away her inhibitions like that . She needs a hobby besides homemaker !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Well while were yapping these 2 female cruzers need to try some of these challenges . And did you read Mamacruze thread today in the Badlands before it was deleted . Cracked me up she chose to throw away her inhibitions like that . She needs a hobby besides homemaker !


I did.

I need a hobby that can help get me past question #1 haha.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Kermie did you get them there Balloons down there yet ? Alright j won !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I just Burped in a ballon is that Hot Air ? 

Next Challenge ​ j .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ew...


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

WTF looks like this thread is going to the badlands.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you find a ballon yet ? Put some hot air in it !


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

NOONE!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

New challenge again?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok.... Well that's 2 wins in a row for me! How about cruze with a willow tree.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone find me a willow tree!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cwetherford said:


> Ok.... Well that's 2 wins in a row for me! How about cruze with a willow tree.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



I already posed that challenge awhile back. Someone did get a picture of their cruze with a willow tree but it was after I had already changed the challenge since it was taking so long for someone to complete it, lol!


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

WELLLLL then let's go with a cruze and a man hole cover.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

so is it Willow Tree or manhole cover. manhole cover seems too easy


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

LOL too easy here you go


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

I assume that means I win...soooo I want to see your Cruze with a sailboat! Try to get a sailboat in the water, just makes for a nicer pic!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm out, Lake Erie my rust my car out if I get that close. :dazed002:

Doesn't seem like a hard task, there is a few boats near the BWI Airport if you guys are in that area that I can remember when I was there. Believe that was also where you catch the DC Duck?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I'm out, Lake Erie my rust my car out if I get that close. :dazed002:
> 
> Doesn't seem like a hard task, there is a few boats near the BWI Airport if you guys are in that area that I can remember when I was there. Believe that was also where you catch the DC Duck?


Rocky river marina!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

May have to stop by the yacht club for this. Sailboats are so annoying IMO.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

Nobody?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Not I, I have no idea where to see a sail boat


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

No one said the boat had to be in water did they? Will this count?





Weigh anchors!


Adam

P.S. "Hi Henry!" - My 20 month old is peeking out of the back seat window.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks good enough for me! Anyone disagree?


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

That works I just said try for water but was not mandatory! You win pick the nest challenge

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

CRUZE20TD said:


> That works I just said try for water but was not mandatory! You win pick the nest challenge


Since I goofed on the water part  

*Your Cruze with the background being water. 
*
This will be great for any coastal, near large lakes, etc.

I thinking of this type of shot.




Adam


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

This count??


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Yup, especially for a Nova Scotian. I am born and raised in Cole Harbour (Dartmouth). What's next? It's your call.


Adam


PS where was this picture. I want to say I recognize the background buildings.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Picture is in Falmouth looking across the lake towards Windsor.

This one might be a bit hard, but who knows?? A picture of your Cruze beside a Rainforest Green Cruze that's not at a dealership.

CT or Lordstown meet not included in this one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Picture is in Falmouth looking across the lake towards Windsor.
> 
> This one might be a bit hard, but who knows?? A picture of your Cruze beside a Rainforest Green Cruze that's not at a dealership.
> 
> CT or Lordstown meet not included in this one.


10 rental Cruzen in this lot and none of them Forrest Green


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> 10 rental Cruzen in this lot and none of them Forrest Green


Not to many of them on the roads, but I have seen one at a rental place about 5 minutes away from me.

Can I win my own challenge??


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL can you post yourself as #MCM every Monday on IG and not be considered Self Adsorbed?


I kinda take a picture of my car in the event it doesn't get satisfied in a timely manor. Ill go out in search for one when I shop.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Can I win my own challenge??


Technically no, but previously if the person setting the challenge could complete it when no one else could after say a week. You could win and set a new one


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

arodenhiser said:


> Yup, especially for a Nova Scotian. I am born and raised in Cole Harbour (Dartmouth). What's next? It's your call.
> 
> 
> Adam
> ...


Lol thats funny, I'm from Toronto, Ontario but just spent the last week in Nova Scotia for a friends wedding (my hotel was in Dartmouth). When I saw this challenge I was like dam I could have done that easily lol. Currently in Quebec on my way home as I type this! You are lucky to live in such a beautiful Province!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wouldn't change it for the life of me. Been across this great country of ours and the only other place I would live is in PEI or NFLD.

Has anyone even seen another Green Cruze on the roads?? Thought this one might be a bit had...lol


----------



## Tatsu_oz (Feb 6, 2014)

We don't have Rainforest Green in OZ, we have Regal Peacock which I think is the Same/Similar thing. Will that count?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I vote yes just because Regal Peacock = Awesome Name for paint


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I drive a rainforest green and theres one other in the area im at  which I sold to them XD


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Call them up for a photo OP! You have a contest to win!


----------



## TallyCruzer (Jun 27, 2014)

Those are far and few between here in Tally


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I dont think they would appreciate me asking them to meet me for a photo XD I have one here on the lot I use but thats against the rules


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok since this one is as hard as I thought that it would be, post a picture of your Cruze with a plane in the background.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bump, anyone??


----------



## discgolfer (Feb 4, 2014)

marden64 said:


> Ok since this one is as hard as I thought that it would be, post a picture of your Cruze with a plane in the background.


The plane one has been done already 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner ..


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

discgolfer said:


> The plane one has been done already
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


OK, how about a camper trailer of some sort?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's summer and yet no one has seen a camper on the roads??


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in...I want to see the random places people get pics taken in front of


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

How about a picture of my Cruze with a camper trailer and another Cruze? Will that do?




Adam


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Winner! Extra points for the Cruze!

Next challenge please!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Done, your pick now


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

How about....

*Your Cruze and a food truck or fry truck.*

Marden64, bonus points if you swing in Halifax and get a picture of Bud The Spud on Spring Garden Road.

Adam


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

What, no foodies here?


Here's an old challenge I finally got!





Let's see a fry truck!


Adam


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

arodenhiser said:


> How about....
> 
> *Your Cruze and a food truck or fry truck.*











May have to look close, but it is there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ctheham said:


> View attachment 100649
> 
> 
> May have to look close, but it is there.


Excellent - next challenge!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't have my cruze anymore, but have a Volt and still want to play in these reindeer games  Can I please?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I don't have my cruze anymore, but have a Volt and still want to play in these reindeer games  Can I please?


I grant you permission, lol.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I suggest the next picture be with the sign welcoming you into the State Park of your choosing. Bonus points if you have your picnic basket with you, so you can spend some time in nature with your SO and have some lunch.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I grant you permission, lol.


Me too. The Volt is pretty much a Cruze with a pile of awesome thrown in for good measure.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

ctheham said:


> I suggest the next picture be with the sign welcoming you into the Sate Park of your choosing. Bonus points if you have your picnic basket with you, so you can spend some time in nature with your SO and have some lunch.


What about those of us that don't live in the states? Not a very fair challenge

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CRUZE20TD said:


> What about those of us that don't live in the states? Not a very fair challenge
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't you have the equivalent of a national/provincial park?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CRUZE20TD said:


> What about those of us that don't live in the states? Not a very fair challenge


If you put your location in your profile we'll know where you're at.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ctheham said:


> Bonus points if you have your picnic basket with you


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

smurfenstein said:


>


hey booboo!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Me too. The Volt is pretty much a Cruze with a pile of awesome thrown in for good measure.


I need to save this quote.



ctheham said:


> I suggest the next picture be with the sign welcoming you into the Sate Park of your choosing. Bonus points if you have your picnic basket with you, so you can spend some time in nature with your SO and have some lunch.


Considering I live 1/2 mile from a state park, this should be easy, but road construction means I have to go three miles out of the way to get to that point. If I were home this evening I'd say I'd do it, but I won't be.



Smurfenstein said:


>


If it hadn't rained, I would have driven around on Saturday with a picnic basket strapped to the trunk. True story.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I need to save this quote.


Be my guest, sir!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

No one been camping? BUMP!


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

Anybody planning any trips to a National, State or Provincial Park this weekend? 

Bump


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Will this do??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Will this do??


Yep! Next challenge is yours!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

A picture of your Cruze with a mountain in the background or a mountain view. Sorry to those that live on the prairies and have no mountains near by


----------



## maddame (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh come on...I live in Florida!:cussing:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Drive up to Georgia !


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

maddame said:


> Oh come on...I live in Florida!:cussing:


Looks like someone is in for a road trip. These cars are so easy on gas you could do it on one tank


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Since no one else could do this one. Here's a pic looking off of Blomindon Mountain.

Next challenge is: post a pic of your car with your provincial/state flag.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Next challenge is: post a pic of your car with your provincial/state flag.


Actual flag or can it be the welcome to X state sign if it had the flag on it?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Actual flag or can it be the welcome to X state sign if it had the flag on it?


Doesn't matter.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

This challenge sucks so no one wants to do it..new challenge before this thread dies


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine is an orange. Nobody has this. I have orange juice though


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A picture of my Cruze is on this page and here is our state flag.

View attachment 107753


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Trying to think of any places besides Columbus government buildings with state flags outside.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> A picture of my Cruze is on this page and here is our state flag.
> 
> View attachment 107753


Aussie you really should try to get out more ! I bet you will find a Provincial or State flag flying if you try ...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Aussie you really should try to get out more ! I bet you will find a Provincial or State flag flying if you try ...


I have never seen this flag except as a picture, ever.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Flags are made to Fly man .. funny story though . Shoot over here every some ones fly flags .. especially state , local and county offices ..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Flags are made to Fly man .. funny story though . Shoot over here every some ones fly flags .. especially state , local and county offices ..


That we don't fly state flags much is bad, but when foreigners burn our national flag in public as some sort of protest, "nothing is done to them". I find this disgusting but feel helpless to do anything about it. Sorry about getting off subject, but I know this would not be tolerated in USA.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> That we don't fly state flags much is bad, but when foreigners burn our national flag in public as some sort of protest, "nothing is done to them". I find this disgusting but feel helpless to do anything about it. Sorry about getting off subject, but I know this would not be tolerated in USA.


Slight ot... Burning the flag is also tolerated and some neighborhoods make it forbidden to fly the American and/or POW flag in front of your house. Where I am, flags are cool. They are just super anal appearance Nazis. Paint this, fix that, tuck here, dig up the sidewalk and replace it. 



brian v said:


> Flags are made to Fly man .. funny story though . Shoot over here every some ones fly flags .. especially state , local and county offices ..


Back on track... Funny thing is getting near these places with a car to complete the challenge. I'll try and get this one and snap a pic of the new challenge as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> That we don't fly state flags much is bad, but when foreigners burn our national flag in public as some sort of protest, "nothing is done to them". I find this disgusting but feel helpless to do anything about it. Sorry about getting off subject, but I know this would not be tolerated in USA.



Actually burning the flag is 1 of the proper ways of disposing of the American flag .

Now I must cruze over to a State Building to capture a pic with Me cruzen and the State Flag !


----------



## Nekro (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh no! I finally got the pic with my car and some of the cars from our Calgary and area cruze club 
Well I'll post it anyways just because it's already done









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

55centsandcounting


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

Nice pic


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Next challenge is: post a pic of your car with your provincial/state flag.


Virginia's state flag is in the middle. Sorry, not much wind today...just hot, humid, and stale.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice J!

NEXT!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Virginia's state flag is in the middle. Sorry, not much wind today...just hot, humid, and stale.
> 
> View attachment 107865


You're up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OK! Next challenge:

Your Cruze at some kind of historical site. Be it an old town, historical landmark, something from your childhood (with an explanation please), etc.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze Parked on the famous Bathurst race track on Mt. Panaroma.

View attachment 107881


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> My Cruze Parked on the famous Bathurst race track on Mt. Panaroma.


That was quick!

Your turn!


----------



## AgriTech (Sep 1, 2014)

This sounds fun! I want to play! What next?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Your Cruze being washed by your spouse or GF/BF, gotta give the girls a chance.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> That was quick!
> 
> Your turn!


I even have a movie of a full lap of the track at 25mph as the road was being worked on. My daughter was driving.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cnhKhxyV0Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I will even settle for the kids earning some pocket money washing the Cruze!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I will even settle for the kids earning some pocket money washing the Cruze!


Too difficult? What about your Cruze parked next to a Cruze of the same colour.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Aussie .
View attachment 110081
which 1 is me IT ?

Yer cruzen towing a Boat !


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sup Aussie .
> View attachment 110081
> which 1 is me IT ?
> 
> Yer cruzen towing a Boat !


My boat is 28ft I pull it with a 350 dualey so im out


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I guess I'm out this round. No one even drives me cruze, let alone wash it. I'll be sitting this one out. Wake me up when it's my turn!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Trevor didn't this become a photo shoot?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

All I got is this... 

http://youtu.be/3aorVizZGHo

She barely washes her Cruze. What if I wash hers?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> All I got is this...
> 
> Aug 7, 2014 - YouTube
> 
> She barely washes her Cruze. What if I wash hers?


 Only if she has a boat hitched up, Brian V. has a new challenge now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Only if she has a boat hitched up, Brian V. has a new challenge now.


Ah Sunline got this one.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sup Aussie .
> View attachment 110081
> which 1 is me IT ?
> 
> Yer cruzen towing a Boat !


Yer IT is on the left!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yer IT is on the left!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Hay Jon , are you going to fetch this Bone I tossed to you ?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Trevor didn't this become a photo shoot?


What? Lol did I miss something?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hay Jon , are you going to fetch this Bone I tossed to you ?


Bow wow, like bow wow.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I was gonna take a picture of my cruze in front of my house..But could get my car close enough..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> View attachment 112250
> I was gonna take a picture of my cruze in front of my house..But could get my car close enough..


You will need a different sort of Cruzer to get near that.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the current challenge?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What's the current challenge?


Starks driving a Cruze!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Starks driving a Cruze!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Hold up, let me run to my local Chevy dealership real quick, haha! I can get a picture of me test driving one, lol! 

On a serious note, is there anyone that can help me or anywhere that I can look to find/locate the exact Cruze I want? I know I can build one on the Chevy website (already did and couldn't find any exact matches locally) and see Cruzes that are in a certain radius to my zip code but I need to look outside that radius and in other states to see if my exact wanted Cruze even exist out there for me to buy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hold up, let me run to my local Chevy dealership real quick, haha! I can get a picture of me test driving one, lol!
> 
> On a serious note, is there anyone that can help me or anywhere that I can look to find/locate the exact Cruze I want? I know I can build one on the Chevy website (already did and couldn't find any exact matches locally) and see Cruzes that are in a certain radius to my zip code but I need to look outside that radius and in other states to see if my exact wanted Cruze even exist out there for me to buy.


Y u no post in forum?!?

Seriously though, a dealer's search tool can do that. I tried to find a 1LT with some of the options I wanted and it was pretty difficult to find.

Apparently they don't like to make them in blue whatsoever with a stick shift.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Y u no post in forum?!?
> 
> Seriously though, a dealer's search tool can do that.


Haha!

So I would need to go to my local dealership and they could locate one anywhere in the country by looking in their database? Is this the only way?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Haha!
> 
> So I would need to go to my local dealership and they could locate one anywhere in the country by looking in their database? Is this the only way?


I'm pretty sure Patsy told me she can search inventory too, probably more efficiently than a dealer.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm pretty sure Patsy told me she can search inventory too, probably more efficiently than a dealer.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Nice! How do I get in touch with her?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! How do I get in touch with her?


PM Chevy Customer Service and direct it to her.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Starks driving a Cruze!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The current challenge would be either starks driving a cruzen and or Penelope Towing a Boat ! 


I will give you 2 Goof Balls until 2 am central daylight time to complete .
If no response by said time , we will proceed to the next yet undecided challenge ..


Big B .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> The current challenge would be either starks driving a cruzen and or Penelope Towing a Boat !
> 
> 
> I will give you 2 Goof Balls until 2 am central daylight time to complete .
> ...



Well unless I run out and go buy a lottery ticket and the numbers hit in tonight's drawings, I'm out of the challenge, haha!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In all of those cruzens you have test driven you are stating there is no Pics of the pic monster driving 1 .. stop ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Y u no post in forum Jon .


New challenge .. Your MY - 2011 - 2014 cruzen Parked next to a MY-2015 Model year .. Good Luck ............


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Haha!
> 
> So I would need to go to my local dealership and they could locate one anywhere in the country by looking in their database? Is this the only way?


I may have missed some threads but thought you had a cruze already.

Our you just that dedicated?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I will just wait for the next challange, unless you will accept my Cruze next to a diesel hatch?
View attachment 117106


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I will just wait for the next challange, unless you will accept my Cruze next to a diesel hatch?


If you were in the US, that would be considered a real accomplishment.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> New challenge .. Your MY - 2011 - 2014 cruzen Parked next to a MY-2015 Model year .. Good Luck ............


3 people on the FB group already won this if they ever take the time to sign in again.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> 3 people on the FB group already won this if they ever take the time to sign in again.



Y U No Post a Pic In Forum - Merc 6 ?

You wrote something similar about Jon also !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Y U No Post a Pic In Forum - Merc 6 ?
> 
> You wrote something similar about Jon also !


If I post a pic, I wouldn't win the challenge. It would be as good as me going to google and posting. Haven't been to the dealership yet but scheduled to. I suspect it won't be any 15's as they still have 13 and 14's out there. I'll try for Monday morning if this challenge is still unfulfilled.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Post up some Pics , Burp ..........


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 118002
View attachment 118010


Different grills too I Win


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> View attachment 118002



Hey Brian, Buy me that Summit White LTZ RS in this pic! I'll pay you back next week, haha!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You will have to Pic her up Monday because castle is closed tomorrow Starks .. Ha Ha /


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So just a new bumper cover with LEDs is what 2015 brings?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Plus or minus .. GM is trying to make up for Decontenting the cruzen .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> So just a new bumper cover with LEDs is what 2015 brings?


Yup


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Mick said:


> Yup


Sup mick for VIP .. What no Pics ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Also a trunk release button on the dash where the door lock switch used to be and door lock switches moved to both front doors.

And, of course, more decontent......bean counters have done magnificent job of making this once nicely contented product rather cheezy to current owners.
There was a time each year brought with it more features, enhancing the value of the product and potentally making current owners willing to 'trade up' to the latest greatest.

Now, with decontenting, you stop by a dealer to see whats new and leave being glad you bought when you did......must be some kind of marketing stratagy that I just can't seem to grasp.

Rob


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Robby said:


> ...must be some kind of marketing stratagy that I just can't seem to grasp.


Depending on how you look at it, it's actually anti-marketing. They're always looking for ways to cut costs and do so in (hopefully) the least obvious way to the customer. Unfortunately, the customer with a 3 year lease on a 2011 will (or should) be wise enough to spot this when they stop by to look at the 2014 version of their car when their 3 year lease or warranty is running out.

IMO, if you're going to do a mid-cycle refresh it should happen for the fourth model year. For the Cruze that would have meant updating in 2014, not 2015. That way all the 2011 owners stopping in to check out the latest offering can be more focused on what's actually changed or new about the car, rather than what's simply missing.

If you look at it the other way, it could be seen as marketing. Launch the car to the waiting press, who test and evaluate it in its post launch state. All are impressed by the car, the reviews are written, the videos are posted, and then nobody looks a tthe car again until the next generation launches. All that interweb hype based on the post launch car floats around unchanged, ready to impress new car shoppers who aren't careful enough to read up on what may or may not have changed since the reviews were generated.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Back to the enjoyment . 

Your Cruzen with a Barrel of Beer ! 
Pumping a stein of breww extra points !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Guess i'm too late for this... I'll try for the beer one


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> IMO, if you're going to do a mid-cycle refresh it should happen for the fourth model year. For the Cruze that would have meant updating in 2014, not 2015.


If you ask me they did a bigger refresh in 2014..they added the diesel model. Thats much bigger than a new bumper.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys and Gals are lagging , Especially JON .............

Your Cruzen all Decked out in the Snow !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What exactly is the current challenge?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> What exactly is the current challenge?





brian v said:


> Back to the enjoyment .
> 
> Your Cruzen with a Barrel of Beer !
> Pumping a stein of breww extra points !


This


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> What exactly is the current challenge?


Starks Dressed like Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer standing in front of his favorite cruzen --- In the Snow ---

Your Cruzen all Decked out in the snow !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Starks Dressed like Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer standing in front of his favorite cruzen --- In the Snow ---
> 
> Your Cruzen all Decked out in the snow !


Decked out = Ribbons, Bells, Balls misc or just snow?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What exactly is the current challenge?


Brian changes it daily, because Brian.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Starks Dressed like Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer standing in front of his favorite cruzen --- In the Snow ---
> 
> Your Cruzen all Decked out in the snow !



Haha! That won't be happening!

Don't have snow here in VA yet! Our Buffalo, NY friends shouldn't have a problem winning this challenge, lol!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoot they can not even find the car yet ... 8 ft. of snow ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

New York Cruzers .. Michigan Cruzers .. all of you with snow show Up and Display yer Cruzen Decked out in the Snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> New York Cruzers .. Michigan Cruzers .. all of you with snow show Up and Display yer Cruzen Decked out in the Snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!


We're supposed to get some snow here in VA Wednesday, so as that I've been grandfathered into these picture challenges, if someone doesn't get it by then, I'll get a picture of my car with the snow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rained a few days so snow is gone.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> We're supposed to get some snow here in VA Wednesday, so as that I've been grandfathered into these picture challenges, if someone doesn't get it by then, I'll get a picture of my car with the snow.


Yeah but you have to dress up for that 1 Starks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks , Did ya get yer Reindeer Outfit on ? We Know IT snowed in VA.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Starks , Did ya get yer Reindeer Outfit on ? We Know IT snowed in VA.


It better have come with a red nose too!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> It better have come with a red nose too!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I thought the red nose came after Christmas?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I thought the red nose came after Christmas?


By the time Starks bucks up and puts on the costume for us, it may be then!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> By the time Starks bucks up and puts on the costume for us, it may be then!
> 
> What are ya talking about ? We already know He's a Big Buck ..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, I forgot to get a picture of my car in the snow if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Haha, I forgot to get a picture of my car in the snow if that's what you're talking about.



We are not going to wait for too long now ! so you had better get er done . Capece !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure when we are expecting snow again so im sure someone else will complete it before i do.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - Let's see a Cruze decked out as either Santa's sleigh or Rudolph.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks now ya have to dress up like santa getting in his sleigh !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dingle Balls ......Dressed up as a Santa 's Sleigh ... Or a Rudolph ....


Jon you still have those Antlers ?




Vote for Iggy and F.I.B.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Jon you still have those Antlers ?


Actually I do. I'll try to get you a pic of my rack sometime.


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Actually I do. I'll try to get you a pic of my rack sometime.
> 
> 
> Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


I have a feeling this isn't the rack I'm expecting.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Any hairy rack will suffice .

VOTE for FIB and Iggy


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Any hairy rack will suffice .
> 
> VOTE for FIB and Iggy


You might be pleasantly surprised.


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be a Nice Pleasantry !


​Vote for Iggy and the F.I.B..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the current picture challenge again?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> What's the current picture challenge again?


Yeah, what Starks said. Looking back, it would seem some early egg-noggers got hold of some keyboards...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What's the current picture challenge again?


Yer Cruzen motorboating boobies.


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since the season for my challenge is over let's make it a Cruze buried in the snow. By buried I don't want to see anything below the wheel wells.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> Since the season for my challenge is over let's make it a Cruze buried in the snow. By buried I don't want to see anything below the wheel wells.


You would do that, the very season we're having a GREEN X-Mas and New Years! Where was this challenge last year or the year before when I couldn't see over the pile of snow on the side of my driveway at this time???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Last winter I think I had to pull my shovel out one time. Since Christmas this year I've had to shovel every day.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah you 2 can keep that snow , We Don't want any here in Chi - town .

Starks you still can dress up while standing in the Snow ..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The current picture challenge is what?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Picture challenge? What's that?

Oh yeah, that thread that's all but dead. Right.


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

PGH_Cruze said:


> View attachment 132041
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Nice picture, but I'm not sure if that would classify as a Cruze buried in the snow but if the person who posed the current challenge is cool with it, I am too.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My vote is "close enough" if it gets things moving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It wins - next challenge. I really didn't expect finding a buried Cruze would be that difficult.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone on the East coast should have been able to figure this one out in the last day or so!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Anyone on the East coast should have been able to figure this one out in the last day or so!


Not everyone


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Anyone on the East coast should have been able to figure this one out in the last day or so!


Or anyone from Buffalo from those snow storms they had a couple weeks ago or so.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OK PGH_CRUZE let's get to it! Next challenge.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bump to see if the winner sees this and posts a challenge.

PM sent!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny in Pajamas with a carrot climbing out of a trunk !
Starks in Pajamas climbing into a trunk to catch a carrot !


Smurfettes in Bikinis Optional , Its cold Outside ............


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

Bowtie Photo Challenge. Lets see whose Chevrolet emblem stands out the most!! Customized or Stock 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the best I can do, does it qualify as custom, after all it does belong to GM?
View attachment 132233
View attachment 132241


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Aussie Paint a Little Bowtie on that and then your a winner and ya get chicken for Dinner !


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

I forgot about the Holden Cruze's ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hey Aussie Paint a Little Bowtie on that and then your a winner and ya get chicken for Dinner !


The logo only picture is your's anyway.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> The logo only picture is your's anyway.


I Get Chicken Dinner then when I get It in the Mail , I will Paint a Little Bowtie on Brian the Lion ................................


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> This is the best I can do, does it qualify as custom, after all it does belong to GM?
> View attachment 132233
> View attachment 132241


Dunno guys... this looks like a winner to me unless anyone else can come up with something more UNIQUE than this!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah as soon as I get that in the mail . 
From Me good mate in Australia .

Good Day :


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If it is OK I will post this challenge, a picture of your Cruze parked with another Cruze of the same colour.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> If it is OK I will post this challenge, a picture of your Cruze parked with another Cruze of the same colour.


And no shots from Lordstown.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

For OB ,,,
View attachment 132745
challenge completed !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 132841
View attachment 132849
- well Got stuck by a Train this Morning and low and behold a Silver Ice Metallic LS right in front of Me , So I snapped a couple of Pics just for you Aussie .. I win ..

New Challenge would be for the Prospective Oportunist to get a pic of your Cruzen and a drive thru Mickey D's Yeah Mc Donalds with the Golden arches ... Get busy Cruzen Lovers .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> New Challenge would be for the Prospective Oportunist to get a pic of your Cruzen and a drive thru Mickey D's Yeah Mc Donalds with the Golden arches ... Get busy Cruzen Lovers .


I understand "Golden Arches"' but you will have to explain the rest.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Take a pic of yer cruzen at Mc Donalds and the Golden arches .. Oportunity Knocks .. Oportunist , some 1 whom recognizes an Oportunity and takes full advantage ..


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> If it is OK I will post this challenge, a picture of your Cruze parked with another Cruze of the same colour.


Is this close enough? The clean one is mine:eusa_clap:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Its a RS too. That should bring some kinda bonus


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

They said same color not twin  lol


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Its a RS too. That should bring some kinda bonus


This was an easy challenge for me. There's 3-4 of these running around my little town!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> This was an easy challenge for me. There's 3-4 of these running around my little town!


You are only a few days late and Quite a bit short ... Now Find a Mc Donalds ....


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

brian v said:


> You are only a few days late and Quite a bit short ... Now Find a Mc Donalds ....


I know but the picture was so good I couldn't pass it up. And after all it did better meet the challenge of being "parked" next to a car of the same color?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> New Challenge would be for the Prospective Oportunist to get a pic of your Cruzen and a drive thru Mickey D's Yeah Mc Donalds with the Golden arches ... Get busy Cruzen Lovers .


How's this brian v...?












. You can click on them to enlarge the pics. 

If newer members are wondering why it's not a pic with a Cruze it's b/c I currently don't have one (I drive a 99 Nissan Altima) but have been grandfathered in by my fellow forum and VIP members for being a member for so long and making contributions to this forum.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Where is your snow bunny outfit Starks ?
Next challenge Starks !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Where is your snow bunny outfit Starks?


My wife has it at the cleaners, haha!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Next challenge Starks !


The next challenge is: a picture of your Cruze outside of a Veterans of Foreign Wars (V.F.W.) building/hall. 

** Please have the V.F.W. signage and the post # all visible in the picture with your Cruze* Good luck!*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You mean like the 1 I belong to , woopie I don't drink , I just Hustle there !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If I was a millionaire I'd buy Starks a Cruze


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> If I was a millionaire I'd buy Starks a Cruze



There is more than 15.000 Members here on CT . If we all piched in a $ 1.50 to a fund for Starks he can Buy his own cruzen next week !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

iKermit said:


> If I was a millionaire I'd buy Starks a Cruze


Thanks man! I appreciate that! I'm sure that if you or I were millionaires though that we likely wouldn't be driving Cruzes, haha! 

If it weren't for good ole' Sallie Mae, I could buy my Cruze. If my current car dies sooner than later, I might not have a choice but to go out and buy one.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

2nd hand Cruzes are pretty reasonable... I'm looking into one for my Mom right now.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iKermit said:


> If I was a millionaire I'd buy Starks a Cruze


If I won a million bucks I would buy myself a new ride & would give him my cruze.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

spacedout said:


> If I won a million bucks I would buy myself a new ride...


Maybe step up to the diesel?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

brian v said:


> There is more than 15.000 Members here on CT . If we all piched in a $ 1.50 to a fund for Starks he can Buy his own cruzen next week !


I like it! Somebody set a Go Fund Me page for Starks new Cruze! I'd contribute. :th_salute:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

For a penny each you could all chip in to fix the big scratch I put in my spoiler the other day!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Anybody know what the challenge is?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Anybody know what the challenge is?


Thank you to all the members for your kinds words and gestures. However, getting back to the current challenge, which is...

A picture of your Cruze outside of a Veterans of Foreign Wars (V.F.W.) building/hall. 

** Please have the V.F.W. signage and the post # all visible in the picture with your Cruze* *_Good luck!_


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, Brian V. You got this challenge...right?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I can take this one!








Next challenge;
*Get a picture of your Cruze on a ferry!*


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I think I can take this one!
> View attachment 135553
> 
> 
> ...


Winner, Winner, chicken dinner! Awesome job and picture. As you know, the next challenge is yours as I see you have already posted it, lol!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> *Get a picture of your Cruze on a ferry!*


Got it:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Got it:
> 
> View attachment 135601


I think this one should win just for the humor, but it wasn't my challenge.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Would that be like the Ferry on Peuget Sound ? or the Ferry across the Hudson .. we don't have a Ferry across Lake Michigan that I am aware of .
unless we can get Jon ( sunlinefan ) to put his cruzen on 1 of his seven boats and Paddle across to meet me , and then journey west to see a Nipple TaT in Iowa .. Jon what do ya think .. I 'll show ya How if yee have any Questions about how to Row !


----------



## Khiry3 (Feb 25, 2015)

I like it. I'll try my best.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Got it:
> 
> View attachment 135601


Well, we're way past the 48n hours soooo. I say this takes it!
Your turn Blue!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure if this has been done yet:

A pic of your CRUZE with a water tower in the background.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Too easy for me! This is from my driveway.





I would like a picture of your Cruze in the hot sandy sun, I am way too tired of this -20c daytime high junk.


Adam


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

arodenhiser said:


> Too easy for me! This is from my driveway.


FTW!

Lucky for you, your neighbor only drives an Avalanche and not a cube van! 

Next challenge is ON! All you beach-going Cruze drivers should get this one easy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Binbrook you sure did get a lot of Smow ..

Hot Sandy Sun , Beaches ?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## olivertnelson (Mar 30, 2015)

Turn snow into sand and voila... Next challenge?? Great game by the way!


----------



## lkellner (Nov 6, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App

I want my windows tinted!


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

No one lives near a beach? Wow, I saw lots of Cruzen in Fla last week. My Chrysler 200 rental would not have counted. C'mon people think of the children. Why won't anyone think of the children.


Adam


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe ill grab one later if no one else does.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can we get a new challenge now?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I''l get right on this 1 Starks .. what did ya drive besides yer cruzen today ?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, you guys might move onto something else. Bu I'll get you a beach pic soon since I live pretty much on the ocean. Cruze is dirty though with time being spent on planning/vehicle maintenance for upcoming multi state camping trip.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

Bump. It's getting warmer out, surely someone can get a beach picture now.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If nobody gets it...I will take a picture Monday at the beach. I don't have a Cruze anymore but and Accord is close enough.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny where is your picture of your accord on a beach ​?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe if Tinkerbell was having a bad day?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nobody? Can we please get a new challenge or something?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Best I could manage. How I imagine it would end up.

View attachment 157786


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Winner goes to Aussie .. Next challenge Aussi​e


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In fairness the original person who set this challenge should have another turn as nobody actually managed it.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Just found this thread. I'd like to participate. Can another challenge be set?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If this is not acceptable just remove it Mods. 

Your Cruze parked in a parking lot backed up to another Cruze of the same colour to give a mirror effect.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Aussie said:


> If this is not acceptable just remove it Mods.
> 
> Your Cruze parked in a parking lot backed up to another Cruze of the same colour to give a mirror effect.


that 1 is tricky,I always see a cruze on the street/parking lot but never the same color or rim style


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

txcruze26 said:


> that 1 is tricky,I always see a cruze on the street/parking lot but never the same color or rim style


I tried to pick something possible in any country to give everyone a chance.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Sucks for me, I think I am the only one with the fancy paint on a Diesel in my area lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> Sucks for me, I think I am the only one with the fancy paint on a Diesel in my area lol


Find a shop with a mirror front, it would be acceptable. Or just find a big mirror.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Find a shop with a mirror front, it would be acceptable. Or just find a big mirror.


now that is doable, I didn't think about that.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump! New challenge?!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah pick one : )


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Yeah pick one : )


Ok. How about your Cruze pictured with/next to a local sign for BINGO night. The sign can be outside of your local fire house, VFW, Moose Lodge, etc.


----------



## tromsharry (Oct 7, 2015)

Very Nice , Interesting game, I'm in.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No local BINGO going on in anyone's community?! There's a sign for BINGO at the Moose lodge right across from where I work but I'd rather not win my own proposed challenge, lol!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup starks . Ya know I really do not think that the old Bingo crowd are reading this thread or maybe we do not play Bingo !


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm trying to find a place here in Central Il, not an easy thing to do! Lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe time to start a new different game?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No bingo down here lol. Naples and Sarasota it's everywhere. But Miami? Nope.


----------



## lkellner (Nov 6, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll try to get a picture this week, although I'd really hate to win my own challenge.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

We give you permission so that we can hopefully have a new challenge that we can do haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

The high school in the town I grew up in used to have bingo night on their sign, so I checked...the whole **** sign is gone! Lol! I think they are putting a new electronic one up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I'll try to get a picture this week, although I'd really hate to win my own challenge.



I usually go out and take pics of my car with said request in the event it didn't move along in a timely manor.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/9731-cruze-picture-game-90.html#post628761

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/9731-cruze-picture-game-91.html#post649665


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> What's the current challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL How did I miss this?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL How did I miss this?


It hasn't been done yet either, has it?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya know Starks could always reant a Cruzen for a Day !

Starks ya have to Rent a Cruzen for a Day and Complete your challenge !


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

What's the next challenge?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> It hasn't been done yet either, has it?



Haha! Not yet.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Ya know Starks could always reant a Cruzen for a Day !
> 
> Starks ya have to Rent a Cruzen for a Day and Complete your challenge !


Haha! I might just have to do that, sir!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

phugoff said:


> What's the next challenge?


Well, the current challenge is getting a picture of your Cruze with a BINGO sign.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

O


Starks8 said:


> Well, the current challenge is getting a picture of your Cruze with a BINGO sign.


If I create a big ol BINGO sign and set IT next to me Race Red Mustang Ecoboost and proceed to take some PIcs and then 1 day in the not to distant future post them .I can win the Bingo cruzen tallk picture Thread .. woopie a cheese burger to go with Bacon ...............


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, here it is guys... Click on the picture to make it bigger.











Should I just go ahead and post up a new picture challenge? I would still like to see someone else get it but if not, i guess we can move on.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Well, here it is guys... Click on the picture to make it bigger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171401
> ...


Shoot Darn Dang Ding Starks Got IT ...Just when I were going to show off me Race Red Mustang Ecoboost , I like writing that phrase arounnd here .

Ya Gotta dress up like Santa Clause Now ................


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Next Cruze picture challenge is: Your Cruze pictured at the Elementary, Middle, or High School you attended as a youth. 

The school building should actually be in the picture.

This challenge will probably be easiest to capture on a weekend day when school isn't in session unless you pick your child(ren) up from school in your Cruze, lol! Good luck!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Got it!! Mahomet-Seymour High School in Mahomet, IL.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So what is the Next Chalĺenge ?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

A picture of your Cruze with a clock tower in the background. :th_salute:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Got it!! Mahomet-Seymour High School in Mahomet, IL.



Nice job!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> A picture of your Cruze with a clock tower in the background. :th_salute:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL 2 challenges I couldn't do. School and clock tower of school tore down temporarily.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Your Cruze in front of a lighted Christmas Tree (since its the holiday season).


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


>


Nice one Terryk!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Terryk2003 said:


> NEXT CHALLENGE: Your Cruze in front of a lighted Christmas Tree (since its the holiday season).


Well if nobody gets it, you could always just submit the same photo because your clocktower photo also has a lit christmas tree in the background too, haha.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Well if nobody gets it, you could always just submit the same photo because your clocktower photo also has a lit christmas tree in the background too, haha.


Haha, I know! Two of them actually! (Look in the window of the building with the clock tower!). I DID NOT do that on purpose. Lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wish I saw this sooner, I passed a few on the way in to work tonight.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Does in front of the house count?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

phugoff said:


> Does in front of the house count?
> View attachment 171993


sure! Not exactly what I had in mind but it meets the criteria! Nice one! 

Whats next!?


----------



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

Just bought a cruze and looking forward to joining the game! Whats the next challenge?


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Your Cruze at a theme park


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Nobody's been to a theme park? Okay how about a power plant or substation.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> nobody's been to a theme park? Okay how about a power plant or substation.


challenge accepted lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

phugoff said:


> Nobody's been to a theme park?


It is winter time, lol!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hmmmmmm....I live about 40 miles from a Nuclear plant...I might just head on over there.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry Starks. I live in Florida, where we have decided not to participate in winter this year


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Hmmmmmm....I live about 40 miles from a Nuclear plant...I might just head on over there.


Which plant?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

phugoff said:


> Which plant?


It's the Clinton Nuclear Generating Station here in Illinois.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> phugoff said:
> 
> 
> > Which plant?
> ...


I work at a nuke plant here in homestead. In the one state not participating in winter, Florida.
There should be a substation in your neighborhood somewhere


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

iOSh8er said:


>


The picture isn't showing, no one else live near a substation?


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> The picture isn't showing, no one else live near a substation?


https://goo.gl/photos/NWstN7fu4rBGtN8R6


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Perfect, what's the next challenge?


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> Perfect, what's the next challenge?


A Picture of your Cruze in front of a Cruise Ship!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

iOSh8er said:


> A Picture of your Cruze in front of a Cruise Ship!


I am fairly sure this has been done already?


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmm. We may need to go through and make a list to keep on the OP. With over 1450 posts in the thread we have quite a few to sift through!


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

How about a picture of your Cruze in front of a port-o-potty? LOL


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

We're on it!


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

iOSh8er said:


> Hmm. We may need to go through and make a list to keep on the OP. With over 1450 posts in the thread we have quite a few to sift through!


11-10-12 Near a barn
11-15-12 Near a body of water
11-19-12 by a cider mill
11-19-12 by a competitor
11-20-12 Cruze in front of an old fashioned hardware store 
11-21-12 next to another cruzen of the same color in the wild
11-21-12 million dollar picture
11-27-12 cruze and a hobo
12-04-12 Cruze in a Ford dealership parking lot during business hours
12-06-12 front of a cop shop
12-08-12 next to a locomotive
12-09-12 with an antique airplane
12-11-12 picture of Jolly 'ol St. Nick next to your Cruze
12-25-12 LHD Cruise next to a RHD car, or a RHD Cruse next to a LHD car. 
12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-30-13 at a oval paved race track
01-30-13 next to a snowman
01-31-13 at a playground
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-08-13 in a historic district of a city.
02-09-13 cruze next to a beat up ricer
02-14-13 Cruze off-road in a forest!!
02-14-13 next to our brother from another mother the BMW 3 series 
02-15-13 next to an exotic car
02-16-13 a modded cruze eco and capture a pic with there cruze next to IT
02-17-13 classic car next to your Cruze (not accomplished)
02-18-13 cruze near a light house 
02-19-13 by a water tower
02-21-13 at a railroad crossing (not accomplished)
02-24-13 next to an old one-room school (not accomplished)
02-28-13 Cruze next to an example of your old ride.
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-04-13 next fire engine doing the job of putting that house fire out 
03-08-13 with the sunset in the background
03-09-13 next to a USPS blue drop box
03-09-13 A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot(not accomplished)
03-14-13 next to a fire hydrant
03-14-13 under a light post at night
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
03-20-13 three cars and a bar of soap
03-27-13 Cruze sporting its original window sticker
03-27-13 Your Cruze next to it's twin
03-27-13 classic muscle car
03-30-13 Cruze next to the electric twin, the Chevy Volt 
04-05-13 Cruze in front of a fast food dining establishment ( not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your cruze next to a cavalier
04-07-13 Your Cruze next to a lifted pickup!
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not accomplished)
04-19-13 Your cruze next to a cobalt ss tc or sc
04-23-13 Your Cruze next to a State or National Park sign
04-28-13 your Cruze at a local car show
05-05-13 your cruze and another MODDED cruze. (not accomplished)
05-09-13 Build a pyramid at the beach
05-09-13 next to a windmill 
05-21-13 Your Cruze near or on a baseball field
05-21-13 Cruze next to graffiti wall. (not Accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
06-17-13 Cruze FULL of luggage, boxes,
06-17-13 a cute girl posing or driving with your Cruze
06-23-13 your Cruze with at least three Roller Derby Girls
07-10-13 your Cruze with a "furry" in it.
07-11-13 drag strip
07-12-13 historic building
07-12-13 Cruze next to an (open) ice cream shop
07-13-13 fountain or waterfall
07-26-13 largest item you can find in trunk
07-27-13 your cruse next to a large stadium.
08-04-13 next to our younger brother the Sonic
08-07-13 Night time scenic picture (not accomplished)
08-11-13 your Cruze at a tailgate,or decked out with decals/flags, or you and your sunday crew
08-11-13 your Cruze in a historic town 
08-14-13 Cruze in front of an amusement park sign
08-18-13 your/a friends pet riding in your Cruze. 
08-18-13 Cruze with background same color
09-03-13 Cruze next to a police car 
09-05-13 cruze in process of being waxed
09-15-13 at your local Farmers Market
09-21-13 parked near or under a big willow tree
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
10-21-13 with carved pumpkins
10-30-13 cruze camoflaged
11-20-13 Fall-related Cruze picture (not accomplished)
11-30-13 Cruze with Christmas lights then!
12-02-13 Cruze next to a Christmas tree, Menorah or Draydel
12-03-13 pic in front or near one of the low emissions parking sign
12-15-13 by a tennis court
12-22-13 in front of the sunrise. 
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
12-30-13 skating rink
02-13-14 Take a skyward picture of your cruze with something in the sky in the background
02-03-14 your Cruze and wildlife
02-07-14 next to a police vehicle. 
02-08-14 Cruze with a cruise ship 
02-14-14 at a ski lodge, preferably at the bottom of the slope
02-15-14 inflated sports dome
02-20-14 cruze and water
03-13-14 picture with the most amount of cruze
03-14-14 next to exotic car
04-01-14 Cruze in front of graffiti
04-17-14 your cruze with any type of aircraft
04-18-14 next to a car/truck from the 1920's 30's must be in running condition
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-22-14 with a cruze deisel (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
06-06-14 manhole cover
06-07-14 sailboat
06-14-14 your Cruze beside a Rainforest Green Cruze ( not accomplished)
06-27-14 picture of your Cruze with a plane in the background
07-06-14 camper trailer
07-13-14 cruze with food trailer
08-15-14 state park sign
08-16-14 with a moutain in the background
08-31-14 your car with your provincial/state flag
09-01-14 Your Cruze at some kind of historical site
09-01-14 Your Cruze being washed by your spouse or GF/BF
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
10-20-14 2011 - 2014 cruzen Parked next to a MY-2015 Model year 
10-27-14 Your Cruzen with a Barrel of Beer (not accomplished)
10-30-14 cruze in snow
02-01-15 Chevrolet emblem stands out the most
02-03-15 a picture of your Cruze parked with another Cruze of the same colour. 
02-05-15 pic of your Cruzen and a drive thru Mickey D
02-21-15 outside of a Veterans of Foreign Wars (V.F.W.) building/hall. 
02-24-15 cruze on a ferry
03-01-15 water tower
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished)
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
11-11-15 bingo sign
12-05-15 school you attended as a youth
12-05-15 cruze with clock tower in the background
12-09-15 in front of a lighted Christmas Tree 
12-12-15 cruze at a theme park
12-23-15 power plant or substation
12-27-15 cruise ship
12-27-15 port-o-pottie


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

CTD next to the porto john. cant go closer because i don't think open diffs with fancy electronic controls will keep me from getting stuck


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Ok next challenge folks: 
Your Cruze at an outdoor public gun range . ( keep muzzles pointed down range, eyes and ears, we are hot lol ) 
*


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

@phugoff How long did it take you to do that?!?


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

sparkman said:


> @*phugoff* How long did it take you to do that?!?


Almost 2 and a half hours


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

phugoff said:


> Almost 2 and a half hours


Certainly appreciated!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> 05-22-14 with a cruze deisel (not accomplished)
> 
> 06-14-14 your Cruze beside a Rainforest Green Cruze ( not accomplished)


ok so for yall its a double whammy!! my 15 champagne silver metallic with a 2014 rain forest






green CTD. for the nay sayers look at the rims.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Are we going back to finish the non accomplished ones plus the current challenge?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> Are we going back to finish the non accomplished ones plus the current challenge?


not sure but i could not resist a double whammy


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> not sure but i could not resist a double whammy


I guess we could put it to a vote or something. I personally don't like looking at the all the ones that say not accomplished. So I vote to do the old ones that haven't been done plus whatever the current challenge is


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> I guess we could put it to a vote or something. I personally don't like looking at the all the ones that say not accomplished. So I vote to do the old ones that haven't been done plus whatever the current challenge is


thats why i went back and did it


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-17-13 classic car next to your Cruze (not accomplished)
02-21-13 at a railroad crossing (not accomplished)
02-24-13 next to an old one-room school (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-09-13 A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
04-05-13 Cruze in front of a fast food dining establishment ( not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not accomplished)
05-05-13 your cruze and another MODDED cruze. (not accomplished)
05-21-13 Cruze next to graffiti wall. (not Accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
08-07-13 Night time scenic picture (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
11-20-13 Fall-related Cruze picture (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
10-27-14 Your Cruzen with a Barrel of Beer (not accomplished) 
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
* Accomplished today and removed from the list:*
06-14-14 your Cruze beside a Rainforest 
05-22-14 with a cruze diesel


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

we should make a badge for pictures completed... shutter king


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> 12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
> 01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
> 02-17-13 classic car next to your Cruze (not accomplished)
> ...


My wife and I are off today, we may see how many we can get done!


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't forget the current challenge of your cruze by an outside gun range


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> Don't forget the current challenge of your cruze by an outside gun range



my current challenge will expire soon, i think ill give it to Monday before a new challenge is issued. gives folks a chance to go out this weekend


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

The range I frequent I would never drive my Cruze down that road. Not enough ground clearance on her for those farm roads.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

luckily the local outdoor range is 45 miles away on highway and is paved so no issues for the cruze


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> luckily the local outdoor range is 45 miles away on highway and is paved so no issues for the cruze


I could drive the 30 minute to Trail Glades, but I really don't like the place too much and its 30 minutes away on a two lane in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

phugoff said:


> 12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
> 01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
> 02-17-13 classic car next to your Cruze (not accomplished)
> ...



* Accomplished today and removed from the list:*
10-27-14 Your Cruzen with a Barrel of Beer


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> 02-21-13 at a railroad crossing (not accomplished)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

_*OK since the last challenge has not been meet yet, its time for a new one. The new challenge is to get a photo with your Cruze at a junkyard of any time.Car junkyard, recycling yard ext... Ashes to ashes dust to dust


*_ALSO HAVE THIS DONE


> 08-07-13 Night time scenic picture (not accomplished)


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

phugoff said:


> 02-17-13 classic car next to your Cruze (not accomplished)



Will this work, a quick shot of my 2011 Cruze LT1, wife's 2009 Mitsy Lancer GT, and my 1968 Oldsmobile Cutlass S .



Adam


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

I would think so, beautiful cars by the way


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

phugoff said:


> 12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
> 01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
> 02-24-13 next to an old one-room school (not accomplished)
> ...


* Accomplished today and removed from the list:*[/U]
02-17-13 classic car next to your Cruze (not accomplished)
02-21-13 at a railroad crossing (not accomplished)
08-07-13 Night time scenic picture (not accomplished)


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Does this count as a fall related picture? Taken 9/20/15


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Does this count as a fall related picture? Taken 9/20/15


rules on first page say it must be a new photo. that one is old but others may think otherwise


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> chevrasaki said:
> 
> 
> > Does this count as a fall related picture? Taken 9/20/15
> ...


 Maybe we could tweak the rules for the older not accomplished posts only? They will sit there for quite a while if we are as we are quite far from the winter months. How does everyone few about a rule tweak allowing older pictures, that the poster had to have taken to satisfy only the older non accomplished posts. The old rules still apply for new challenges


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> maybe we could tweak the rules for the older not accomplished posts only? They will sit there for quite a while if we are as we are quite far from the winter months. How does everyone few about a rule tweak allowing older pictures, that the poster had to have taken to satisfy only the older non accomplished posts. The old rules still apply for new challenges


he said he took it 9/something/2015. How about for unaccomplished challenges a 6 month old photo can be used?


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> phugoff said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we could tweak the rules for the older not accomplished posts only? They will sit there for quite a while if we are as we are quite far from the winter months. How does everyone few about a rule tweak allowing older pictures, that the poster had to have taken to satisfy only the older non accomplished posts. The old rules still apply for new challenges
> ...


That sounds like a good idea. I'd vote for it.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

phugoff said:


> 02-24-13 next to an old one-room school (not accomplished)


Wow I can't believe this one has not been done in the almost three years since it was posted. Here is my car today outside the Peter Parley schoolhouse in Ridgefield, CT.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-09-13 A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
04-05-13 Cruze in front of a fast food dining establishment ( not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not accomplished)
05-05-13 your cruze and another MODDED cruze. (not accomplished)
05-21-13 Cruze next to graffiti wall. (not Accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
* Accomplished today and removed from the list:*
11-20-13 Fall-related Cruze picture (not accomplished) 

02-24-13 next to an old one-room school (not accomplished)


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

anyone in southern Miami/homestead with a blue cruzen? we could get the mirror effect one done plus the stocker next to a modified cruzen


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

phugoff said:


> anyone in southern Miami/homestead with a blue cruzen? we could get the mirror effect one done plus the stocker next to a modified cruzen


Im in fort myers if your ever in the area


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> rules on first page say it must be a new photo. that one is old but others may think otherwise


I'd say as long as the photo is newer than the challenge, that's fine.


Since 9/20/15 is well after 11-20-13, I'd say that's good.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

phugoff said:


> 04-05-13 Cruze in front of a fast food dining establishment ( not accomplished)





I can not imagine how NO ONE in almost 3 years went to a fast food restaurant. BTW, I only parked, no purchases.  

Adam


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Took this last year


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> pandrad61 said:
> 
> 
> > rules on first page say it must be a new photo. that one is old but others may think otherwise
> ...


I'm thinking that should be the rule, the picture has to be younger than the challenge.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-09-13 A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not accomplished)
05-05-13 your cruze and another MODDED cruze. (not accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
12/30/15 at an outdoor gun range (not accomplished)
* Accomplished today and removed from the list:*
04-05-13 Cruze in front of a fast food dining establishment ( not accomplished) 
05-21-13 Cruze next to graffiti wall. (not Accomplished)


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

phugoff said:


> 12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
> 01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
> 02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
> ...


Does my sig pic count for the Cruze Billboard with my cruze in the shot? lol


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Does my sig pic count for the Cruze Billboard with my cruze in the shot? lol


was the picture taken after the challenge was issued?


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't forget about the current challenge of taking a pic of your cruze at a junkyard.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

phugoff said:


> Don't forget about the current challenge of taking a pic of your cruze at a junkyard.




Not the greatest shot, but this is Mike's Auto Parts. It has a parking lot big enough for the last three wrecks and two customer's cars. If this works your next challenge is......


Your Cruze with your dream vehicle. One that you would trade keys with in a second, without ANY regrets or second thoughts.

Happy Cruzen!

Adam


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

1996 impala SS in deep cherry pearl






your cruze at exit 69 of any highway


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

phugoff said:


> 1996 impala SS in deep cherry pearl
> View attachment 176329
> your cruze at exit 69 of any highway


Your Cruze would have to be pictured with this car (in picture) to win the challenge.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

phugoff said:


> was the picture taken after the challenge was issued?


Yes. Pic is from July 2015, that challenge is from 2013.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> phugoff said:
> 
> 
> > 1996 impala SS in deep cherry pearl [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=176329&d=1452446706"]
> ...


You are correct sir, sorry about that.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> phugoff said:
> 
> 
> > was the picture taken after the challenge was issued?
> ...


Another one off the list then

12-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not accomplished)
05-05-13 your cruze and another MODDED cruze. (not accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
12/30/15 at an outdoor gun range (not accomplished)
*Accomplished today and removed from the list:*03-09-13 A cruze billboard with your cruze in the shot(not accomplished) *Don't forget the current challenge either*


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

arodenhiser said:


> Your Cruze with your dream vehicle. One that you would trade keys with in a second, without ANY regrets or second thoughts.
> 
> Happy Cruzen!
> 
> Adam


We might be needing a new challenge since its been a week and it hasn't been accomplished


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

phugoff said:


> We might be needing a new challenge since its been a week and it hasn't been accomplished



D'oh another one of mine not completed. Am I being to hard on everyone? 

This one is from my 8 year old who wants to do these personally. 

Your Cruze parked at a paintball or kart racing track.


Adam​


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

arodenhiser said:


> D'oh another one of mine not completed. Am I being to hard on everyone?
> 
> This one is from my 8 year old who wants to do these personally.
> 
> ...


just a few days late but i would have to had this photo. CTd next to a 15 ZO7r


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You's guys are doing IT wrong and Don't ask us how we know !

Read all 153 pages to figure IT out !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what's the current picture challenge?!


----------



## johnniewalk (May 13, 2016)

So, i am sorry for that i don't have any pic to post on it, because still i did not started to play cruze


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

arodenhiser said:


> D'oh another one of mine not completed. Am I being to hard on everyone?
> 
> This one is from my 8 year old who wants to do these personally.
> 
> ...


Lets keep this going guys!!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll be more than happy to join in this game again if I'd be allowed to use my Volt ... since I traded my Cruze in on it :th_coolio:


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Updated list 
02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not accomplished)
05-05-13 your cruze and another MODDED cruze. (not accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
12/30/15 at an outdoor gun range (not accomplished)
01/11/16 Cruze next to dream car 
1/20/16 Cruze in paintball parking lot


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow^^ that is a lot of unaccomplished challenges.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> Wow^^ that is a lot of unaccomplished challenges.


Yea it is! 05-05-13 "Your cruze and another MODDED cruze" -- Figured that would get done at Lordstown.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

here scratch that 1 off of the list ..


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

beach and sign i can do tomorrow lol


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> beach and sign i can do tomorrow lol


And I'll do the town welcome sign tonight! Heh


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

01/11/16 Cruze next to dream car


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Updated list 
02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign ( not 
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
12/30/15 at an outdoor gun range (not accomplished)
1/20/16 Cruze in paintball parking lot


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
12-24-13 with santa (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
12/30/15 at an outdoor gun range (not accomplished)1/20/16 Cruze in paintball parking lot


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

phugoff said:


> View attachment 205601
> 04-07-13 Your Cruze in front of a City/Town/Village Welcome Sign


Top them to cut their grass. Lol.


----------



## rovshans (Jun 23, 2017)

My Chevy Cruze


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

phugoff said:


> 02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
> 01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
> 02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
> ...


Are you sure about all of those, as I remember putting this in.

View attachment 233978


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
03-15-13 two pints of guiness and a toad (not accomplished)
06-02-13 next to an S-Class car. (not accomplished)
09-28-13 in front of a haunted house (haunted attraction, no theme parks!) (not accomplished)
04-19-14 clown (not accomplished)
05-26-14 hot air balloons (not accomplished)
09-10-14 Yer cruzen towing a Boat (not accomplished)
03-02-15 beach (not accomplished) 
07-31-15 parked in a lot backed up to the same colour to give a mirror effect. (not accomplished)
12/30/15 at an outdoor gun range (not accomplished)
1/20/16 Cruze in paintball parking lot (not accomplished)

12-24-13 with santa Accomplished


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup JJ @Jukebox Juliet !

What about yer Cruzen rocking around a jukebox?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

@Sunline Fan

09-10-14 Jon Post this 1 up !


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

phugoff said:


> 02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> 01-08-13 old time Mom and Pop grocery/drug store (not accomplished)
> 01-31-13 in front of a Carnegie library (not accomplished)
> 02-28-13 fit 7-8 people in your Cruze and take a picture.(not accomplished)
> ...


3 Years late but here’s a beach shot, granted it’s on the Utah/Arizona border but hey it’s a beach in my book. 









Let’s add some tech...How about a shot of your Cruze using a Drone? You pick the backdrop.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> phugoff said:
> 
> 
> > 02-29-12 big rig with a female truck driver in the rig (not accomplished)
> ...


sweet pic! Arizona is beautiful and so is Utah! I love the scenery out west.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Posting this by request.

https://www.facebook.com/elitecruze...pfSTExMjQ4ODE2Mjk0MjoxMDE1NjU4MjU5Nzc4Nzk0Mw/New

New challenge, picture of a Cruze smoking the rear wheels!


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

No one can seem to find a rear wheel drive cruze!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You have to look down under to find one!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Aussie said:


> You have to look down under to find one!
> View attachment 286163


Rear wheel drive Cruze would of been perfect


----------



## NitroCharger (Jan 21, 2021)

Chevrolet Cruze in Muğla Akyaka.

Maps : Azmak Nehri Restaurantları


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NitroCharger said:


> Chevrolet Cruze in Muğla Akyaka.
> 
> Maps : Azmak Nehri Restaurantları


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

